# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Le gouvernement carte FranceConnect pour l'implmentation du contrle de l'ge d'accs aux sites pornos

## Coriolan

*Pornographie : le gouvernement entend exiger des filtres pour empcher les enfants d'y accder*
*mais est-il vraiment possible de les mettre en place ?*

Mettre les contenus pornographiques hors de porte des enfants, cest lobjectif que sest fix Marlne Schiappa, secrtaire d'tat charge de l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes. Ella a annonc ce dimanche sur Franceinfo son intention de forcer les pourvoyeurs de contenus pornographiques de mettre en place des filtres afin d'empcher les enfants dy avoir accs ou du moins le rendre plus difficile.


Marlne Schiappa
 Aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas de filtre, mais nous allons exiger de la part de celles et ceux qui mettent en ligne ces contenus qu'il y ait des filtres trs importants. Nous sommes prts, avec Jean-Michel Blanquer [ministre de l'ducation nationale], avec Mounir Mahjoubi [secrtaire d'tat au Numrique], avec Agns Buzyn [ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant], tous les ministres concerns, nous sommes prts  aller trs loin,  tre trs fermes, pour faire en sorte que ce ne soit pas  libre disposition des enfants , a dit Marlne Schiappa.

Cette intention du gouvernement peut tre louable si lon admet que cest pour la bonne cause de la protection des enfants. Nanmoins, certains se demandent comment ce blocage peut-il tre implment. La secrtaire dtat parle de filtrage, mais la plupart des sites ne sont pas bass en France. Vouloir bloquer un contenu aussi consquent sur internet est un combat perdu davance, cest un peu comme le combat contre le piratage, en fermant une plateforme, dix font aussitt leur apparition. 

Ce nest pas la premire fois quun gouvernement a song  bloquer des contenus pornographiques. En Grande-Bretagne, le gouvernement Cameron avait dj annonc en 2013 des mesures destines  lutter contre la pornographie en ligne. Parmi ces mesures, linstallation automatique du contrle parental chez tous les mnages. Le gouvernement britannique  travers cette mesure a invoqu la ncessit de protger l'innocence des enfants l aussi. 

Contrairement  ce que lon pourrait penser, ce contrle parental nest pas sous contrle exclusif des parents. Il est aussi sous contrle des FAI et des autorits publiques. Pour le dbloquer et avoir accs  certains sites figurant dans une liste noire, il faut au pralable le faire savoir explicitement et ensuite prouver son identit, une dmarche plus que gnante pour les internautes qui veulent accder  des contenus jugs impropres pour des raisons lgitimes. Ensuite, ce filtrage par dfaut peut avoir certaines drives, cest un dispositif qui prive les internautes de rsultats de recherche dpourvus de contenus offensants.  

Dun point de vue technique, filtrer le web est une tche normment complique. Les contenus pornographiques sont publis par des sites difficiles  identifier et dont la plupart ne sont pas bass en France. De plus, une panoplie de logiciels permet de garder lanonymat en ligne et accder aux coins les plus sombres dinternet, on pense ici aux solutions VPN ou encore  Tor. Cest dailleurs pour cette raison que le dispositif mis en place en Grande-Bretagne a t jug comme tant peu efficace. La secrtaire dtat pense-t-elle vraiment quil est possible de filtrer le web malgr toutes les difficults techniques ? 

*Source* : franceinfo

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  sachant que le plus gros des sites de pornographie ne sont pas bass en France, est-il possible de penser  les filtrer ?
 ::fleche::  Ou bien il s'agit d'une incomptence de la part de la secrtaire d'Etat ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Prlvement de l'impt  la source :  les bogues sont lgion et pour certains pas de possibilit de s'en prmunir , d'aprs une note technique
 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  5G : la France dvoile son ambitieuse feuille de route pour un dploiement sur le territoire, l'Arcep prvient qu'tre en retard n'est pas une option

----------


## JackIsJack

J'aime le lien ironique entre l'image et le sujet

----------


## captaindidou

Le dcollet de Marlne Shiappa m'a offens. Je demande son filtrage.  ::mouarf:: 

Ce qui me semble plus raliste :

Je pense que le filtrage est de la responsabilit des parents. Des systmes de filtrage ont t dvelopps sur nos plateformes PC depuis des dizaines d'annes. Qu'ils s'en servent.

Puisqu'il y a consensus sur la question  travers la Terre, il serait donc,  mon sens, pas difficile d'obtenir un trait international dans lequel il serait stipul que chaque diffuseur doit rappeler qu'il s'agit de cinma reprsentant une sexualit particulire, fantasm par certains hommes. Je parie que les diffuseurs n'y seraient pas hostiles.

Ce qu'il faut viter aux enfants, c'est la violence. Et je m'tonne que l'on en dbatte moins de la soustraction des enfants  ce genre de contenu. Il est vrai qu'il n'y a si longtemps que cela, on duquait nos enfants dans la haine afin de reprendre, un jour, l'Alsace et la Lorraine aux allemands. Quelle attitude auraient les pouvoirs publics actuels si nous tions dans la mme situation aujourd'hui qu'en 1900 ?

----------


## transgohan

Bof c'est pas grave, nos enfants se tourneront vers la chane du snat pour regarder des dcollets.

----------


## el_slapper

je ne jugerait pas ses vtements. Ca ferait de moi un sexiste. Par contre, sa navet technique est sans bornes. Un filtrage, c'est une heure pour le mettre en place, une minute pour le contourner.

----------


## Neckara

> Mettre les contenus pornographiques hors de porte des enfants, cest lobjectif que sest fix Marlne Schiappa, *secrtaire d'tat charge de l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes*.


On m'explique le rapport entre le visionnage de contenus pornographie par des enfants, et l'galit hommes-femmes ?




> Il est aussi sous contrle des FAI et des autorits publiques. Pour le dbloquer et avoir accs  certains sites figurant dans une liste noire, il faut au pralable le faire savoir explicitement et ensuite prouver son identit, [...]


Bien videmment, avec signature du maire, aprs vote du conseil municipal.

Le nom sera ensuite affich pendant 12 mois afin que toute personne dsirant s'opposer  cette dcision puisse se manifester.
Procdure  renouveller pour toute nouvelle vido que l'usager dsire consulter.

----------


## Jiji66

La France "Big Brother" est une ralit !

----------


## GUAM23

Et pendant ce temps l, on apprend la sexualit aux enfants des coles lmentaires franaises !
https://lagauchematuer.fr/2018/09/06...-des-francais/
Foutage de gueule intgral !

ps : cette femme a vraiment la tte de l'emploi, mais quand je pense emploi, je ne pense pas vraiment  un poste au gouvernement
Quoique :

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Et pendant ce temps l, on apprend la sexualit aux enfants des coles lmentaires franaises !
> https://lagauchematuer.fr/2018/09/06...-des-francais/
> Foutage de gueule intgral !
> 
> ps : cette femme a vraiment la tte de l'emploi, mais quand je pense emploi, je ne pense pas vraiment  un poste au gouvernement
> Quoique :


Loin de dfendre Marlne Schiappa, que je n'apprcie pas outre mesure, mais l'article que tu cites est bourr de poncifs, de lieux communs et de fausses accusations...

Je suis pas sur que ce genre d'articles fasse avancer le dbat...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


 cause d'internet et des smartphones la pornographie est accessible  des enfants, ds l'cole primaire il doit y avoir des lves qui partagent des vidos.
C'est grave, parce que beaucoup d'enfants vont voir des choses trash ds le plus jeune ge.




> sachant que le plus gros des sites de pornographie ne sont pas bass en France, est-il possible de penser  les filtrer ?


Il y a des logiciels pour filtrer.
C'est aux parents d'tre responsable, si vous laissez un PC, une tablette ou un smartphone accessible  un enfant il faut le protger.




> Ou bien il s'agit d'une incomptence de la part de la secrtaire d'Etat ?


Il est beaucoup plus rapide de compter les personnes comptentes que les personnes incomptentes dans le gouvernement (surtout quand c'est LREM).

===
Marlne Schiappa crit des livres rotique sous pseudonyme :
Marlne Schiappa a-t-elle crit des livres rotiques sous pseudo?



> Vous avez aim Osez l'amour des rondes, le guide rotico-humoristique de la secrtaire d'Etat  l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes, Marlne Schiappa ? Dans ce cas, il est probable que vous raffoliez des oeuvres compltes de Marie Minelli. 
> 
> C'est sous ce pseudo qu'ont t publis des ouvrages aux titres vocateurs: Osez les sexfriends, Comment transformer votre mec en Brad Pitt en 30 jours ou Les filles bien n'avalent pas. Les deux auteurs partagent une plume lgre et publient leur prose chez les mmes diteurs, First et La Musardine. Dtail troublant, "Marie Minelli" signe son premier livre en octobre 2011, pile un an aprs le toll suscit dans la blogosphre fminine par Osez l'amour des rondes, jug vulgaire et insultant.


Minelli Marie  - Sexe, mensonges et banlieues chaudes



> Descendante d'Helena Rubinstein, Sara vit  Neuilly entre son pre, industriel blind, sa mre ditorialiste chez Elle, et son petit ami Amaury de Saint Sauveur. Elle travaille  la  fondation pour les femmes-du-monde  que dirige sa bourgeoise fin-de-race de belle-mre, et brunche souvent avec ses deux meilleures copines aussi vnales que futiles. Mais Sara ne se sent pas  sa place et dcide de gagner son indpendance. Pas de pot, c'est ce moment que choisit Amaury pour la demander en mariage en public. Elle est pige Par une suite de malentendus, Sara postule  un programme diversit chez France Tlvisions et se fait passer pour une Marocaine de Seine-Saint-Denis afin de dcrocher le job qui la mnera  l'indpendance professionnelle. Cest l que son chemin croise celui du mystrieux Djalil. Et si son salut se trouvait de l'autre ct de priph' ? Peut-elle dcemment quitter sa vie confortable  Neuilly pour aller vivre avec ce banlieusard qui ne lui promet rien ? Sara pourra-t-elle tout avoir, la fortune et le plaisir, la sexualit et le mariage ? De rebondissements en mensonges, scnes de sexe dbrides et dclarations damour, un mlange dtonnant entre le grand thtre de quiproquos  la Marivaux et le film Tout ce qui brille. Avec un ton irrsistible, fminin mais pas cruche, drle mais pas lourd, branch mais pas bobo, Sexe, mensonges et banlieues chaudes nous entrane dans les coulisses des mdias et nous fait voyager des immeubles cossus de Neuilly aux cits du 93. Hommage vibrant  louverture aux autres, Romo & Juliette version rotico-moderne, ce roman se rvle un hymne aux femmes de cette gnration, tirailles entre idalisation du couple et dsir dindpendance, fantasmes et ralit, hyperralisme et troisime degr. Avec de vraies scnes de sexe  l'intrieur !! Un roman crit par une fille, pour les filles, une comdie rotique et romantique dans la ligne de Sex in the kitchen, d'Octavie Delvaux (10 000 ex vendus).


C'est le fantasme classique qu'a la bourgeoise de se faire prendre par un homme viril.
Parce que "baiser un bourgeois" a sonne pas trs excitant comme truc...




> On m'explique le rapport entre le visionnage de contenus pornographie par des enfants, et l'galit hommes-femmes ?


Parfois le porno vhicule une idologie dgradante pour la femme (d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, tout le porno n'est pas fministe du genre "Lucie makes porn").
Parfois a peut tre humiliant, violent, etc. C'est pas gentil.  ::(: 
Il parait que dans certains pornos la femme est un peu utilis comme un objet...  ::(: 

Il ne faut pas que les petites filles pensent que ce qu'ils ce passent dans les pornos sont des pratiques normales.

----------


## Invit

> Parfois le porno vhicule une idologie dgradante pour la femme (d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, tout le porno n'est pas fministe du genre "Lucie makes porn").
> Parfois a peut tre humiliant, violent, etc. C'est pas gentil. 
> Il parait que dans certains pornos la femme est un peu utilis comme un objet...


Voil, je pense que c'est l tout le problme. Le porno en soi, je suis pour, c'est bon pour la sant aprs tout. Que les jeunes en regarde, c'est normal, a va avec l'adolescence, c'est sain. Par contre, certains porno ne sont pas  mettre entre toutes les mains, et c'est pas forcment vident de le savoir avant de la regarder (je parle de la maltraitance animale et humaine par exemple). 
Pourquoi ne pas concentrer les efforts pour filtrer les vidos dj interdites par la loi, et laisser les vidos agrables et "tout public" (si je puis dire) ? Google sait trs bien mettre des tiquettes sur les contenus des vidos, on pourrait faire de mme avec le porno.

----------


## Neckara

> cause d'internet et des smartphones la pornographie est accessible  des enfants, ds l'cole primaire il doit y avoir des lves qui partagent des vidos.


Dj tu ne donnes pas des smartphones  des gamins de primaires !




> Par contre, certains porno ne sont pas  mettre entre toutes les mains, et c'est pas forcment vident de le savoir avant de la regarder (je parle de la maltraitance animale et humaine par exemple).


J'ai envie de dire que c'est le cas pour toute oeuvre audio-visuelle.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai envie de dire que c'est le cas pour toute oeuvre audio-visuelle.


Justement, toute autre uvre audio-visuelle reoit son tiquette (mme si le systme de classification est largement perfectible).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que les jeunes en regarde, c'est normal, a va avec l'adolescence, c'est sain.


On devrait produire du porno ducatif, o on montrerait les bonnes pratiques.
Par exemple bien expliquer que si on veut se passer de prservatif il faut :
Faire un test d'ISTTrouver un autre moyen de contraception

Bien expliquer que les 2 partenaires doivent tre consentant, qu'il ne faut pas avoir consommer de drogue (comme de l'alcool par exemple), etc.
Aprs on pourrait aller trop loin, en montrant la technique du cunnilingus avec un prservatif coup en deux...




> Pourquoi ne pas concentrer les efforts pour filtrer les vidos dj interdites par la loi, et laisser les vidos agrables et "tout public" (si je puis dire) ?


Dans le porno lgal il y a dj de quoi tre traumatis.
Les trucs comme Gang Bang, Bukkake, Double Anal, etc. C'est pas toujours hyper respectueux envers la femme.

Par contre faire du porno plus respectueux et sans fellation ce serait chouette.




> Dj tu ne donnes pas des smartphones  des gamins de primaires !


Il suffit d'un enfant qui a des parents qui font n'importe quoi et toute l'cole peut tre corrompu.

Mme en filtrant internet les enfants seront toujours capable de partager du porno, il y a aura toujours moyen de rcuprer des fichiers.

----------


## el_slapper

> Dj tu ne donnes pas des smartphones  des gamins de primaires !


Tiens, une fois n'est pas coutume, je suis 100% d'accord avec toi. Mais on se retrouve encore une fois dans une situation impossible : les parents ne font pas leur boulot(la chasse aux portables dans les coles primaires, c'est quelques chose. Les parents outrs d'tre privs de leur lien ombilical avec leur bb, c'est quelque chose. Pas facile pour les enseignants de rester zen). Et l'tat essaye, de manire maladroite et contre-productive, de limiter la casse. Je peux comprendre ce qui les motive : l'enfance n'est pas protge par les parents, ne reste que l'tat. Sauf que le remde est pire que le mal. On apprend  nos enfants  truander et  pirater, avec ce genre de mesures.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne vois pas o est le problme. Il suffit de dire aux parents de mettre en place le filtre... a me rappelle un truc...

----------


## ManusDei

> je ne jugerait pas ses vtements. Ca ferait de moi un sexiste. Par contre, sa navet technique est sans bornes. Un filtrage, c'est une heure pour le mettre en place, une minute pour le contourner.


Si le but de ces techniques est d'empcher des enfants de visionner du porno en tombant dessus par hasard a peut marcher. 
Par contre si l'ide c'est de bloquer des 14-15 ans qui veulent aller voir du porno...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

En fait c'est impossible, mme si elle arrivait  imposer  tous les sites X du monde  mettre en place une mthode de contrle (et laquelle ?)   partir d'une dtection d'ip franaise, ce qui est dj mission impossible il resterait encore les VPN et les sites pirates.

Donc elle est juste totalement incomptente, comme souvent les politiques en matire d'informatique.

----------


## el_slapper

> Si le but de ces techniques est d'empcher des enfants de visionner du porno en tombant dessus par hasard a peut marcher. 
> Par contre si l'ide c'est de bloquer des 14-15 ans qui veulent aller voir du porno...


En mme temps, a fait  peu prs 15 ans que je ne suis plus tomb sur un site porno par hasard... Les moteurs de recherche ont fait de gros progrs.

----------


## sergio_is_back

Le problme est le retard du lgislatif sur la technique (et sur les volutions de la socit en gnral) 
En mme temps faire une nouvelle loi  chaque volution technique c'est empirique...

----------


## hotcryx

Pourquoi veulent ils bloquer les sites porno (pour se donner bonne conscience) alors qu'ils sont en train de promouvoir l'ducation sexuelle des plus jeunes avec des godes et autres joyeusets!
Remerciez Belkacem la franc maonne.

Ca sonne faux!

Pourriture de politique, ils finiront en enfer.

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Pourquoi veulent ils bloquer les sites porno (pour se donner bonne conscience) alors qu'ils sont en train de promouvoir l'ducation sexuelle des plus jeunes avec des godes et autres joyeusets!
> Remerciez Belkacem la franc maonne.
> 
> Ca sonne faux!
> 
> Pourriture de politique, ils finiront en enfer.


Je sens que a va partir en eau de boudin (ou en troll) rapidement cette histoire...

----------


## Jipt

C'est pas elle qui militait pour le respect des femmes, "non, nous ne sommes pas des objets sexuels", toussa toussa ?

On est propres...



oui, j'en remets une couche pour bien enfoncer le clou -- Le clou, les mecs, le clou ! Calmez-vous,  ::ptdr::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Euh....les commentaires sur un decollet parfaitement banal me paraissent dplacs.

Sinon, je rejoint les autres: techniquement c'est naf, comment mettre en place un filtrage efficace de la pornographie sans 1) dpenser trs cher 2) faire des dgts collateraux (rsultats de recherches censurs, faux positifs pour les services de scurit...) Surtout qu'il est  peu prs impossible  l'tat/aux FAI de savoir si c'est ou non un enfant qui est assis  l'ordinateur ( moins d'espionner les webcams? ::aie:: ). C'est d'autant plus honteux que Mme Schiappa n'a pas l'excuse de l'ge et est titulaire d'un diplme en "nouveau media", elle devrait mieux connaitre l'Internet.

Ce qu'il faut, c'est duquer les parents et ascendants qui sont parfois nafs ou incomptents et laissent leurs enfants surfer sur n'importe quoi.

P.S. pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas en quoi cela concerne la ministre de l'galit homme-femmes, vous avez vu ce que devient le porno?

----------


## Invit

> oui, j'en remets une couche pour bien enfoncer le clou -- Le clou, les mecs, le clou ! Calmez-vous,


Si a vous nerve comme a de voir une photo de dcollet, qu'est-ce que a doit tre quand vous voyez une vulve en vrai...  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> P.S. pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas en quoi cela concerne la ministre de l'galit homme-femmes, vous avez vu ce que devient le porno?


Je ne vais pas jusqu' suivre les dernires sorties.

Pourrais-tu expliciter ?

EDIT: et n'oublie pas de sourcer ta rponse.  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne vais pas jusqu' suivre les dernires sorties.
> 
> Pourrais-tu expliciter ?
> 
> EDIT: et n'oublie pas de sourcer ta rponse.


 l're prhistorique Avant l'avnement conjoint d'internet et des moeurs ultra-permissives, la pornographie se contentait de montrer des gens en plein rapport sexuel. Je ne dis pas que c'tait spcialement bien ni galitairedes torrents d'encre ont dj couls  ce sujetmais cela ressemblait  un rapport normal comme entre papa et maman. Et comme premire image du sexe pour les adolescents, il y avait pire.

Maintenant, des gens qui ont un rapport sexuel, tu trouves a sur des sites mainstream comme Reddit. C'est accept partout avec une simple indication NSFW. C'est totalement _has been_ pour le porno. Pour faire marcher un site porno, mme un site porno gratuit, il faut se dmarquer des exhibitionistes du dimanche en proposant un contenu plus extrme. Et comme le public vis est masculine, a veut dire jouissance extrme pour l'homme et dgradation extrme pour la femme. Quand la premire image du sexe que les ados ont c'est une femme qui se fait cracher dessus, traiter de chienne puis sodomiser la tte dans la cuvette des WC, ou encore quinze hommes qui prennent une fille tour  tour en l'insultant/tirant les cheveux/crachant dessus, a pose un lger problme....si faire jouir sa copine devient ringard (ou alors il faut que ce soit une extrme maso) a pose effectivement un problme d'galit.

----------


## Jipt

> Euh....les commentaires sur un decollet parfaitement banal me paraissent dplacs.


Rien de moins banal qu'un dcollet, faut relire "La stratgie du sexe", et je rappelle que selon les poques, les objets exposs s'appelaient des "appts" ( bonshommes, je rajoute).




> Si a vous nerve comme a de voir une photo de dcollet, qu'est-ce que a doit tre quand vous voyez une vulve en vrai...


Ah mais a ne m'nerve pas, c'est trs charmant, et ceux qui y sont insensibles devraient consulter, mha.

Par ailleurs, il est bien connu qu'on a plus de plaisir  dcouvrir  peine ce qui est suggr qu'observer ce qui est "cliniquement" expos.




> [...] a pose un lger problme....


gros ! 
Un *gros* problme, on est bien d'accord, et toutes ces choses ne m'ont perso jamais amus.

----------


## Neckara

Rhoo, j'avais demand des sources.





> Et comme le public vis est masculine, a veut dire jouissance extrme pour l'homme et dgradation extrme pour la femme.


Euh pas ncessairement.

T'as des strips teases, du porno lesbien, de la simple pntration, de la masturbation, du henta, des orgies, de linteractif, etc.
Il suffit de regarder les catgories de sites plutt connus pour s'en convaincre.

Le porno lesbien est d'ailleurs dans le top 1 des recherches dans certains tats.




> si faire jouir sa copine devient ringard (ou alors il faut que ce soit une extrme maso) a pose effectivement un problme d'galit.


O as-tu vu que faire jouir sa copine deviendrait ringard ?  ::?: 
En quoi un problme de jouissance serait un problme d'galit ?


Va falloir rviser ton porno l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas elle qui militait pour le respect des femmes, "non, nous ne sommes pas des objets sexuels", toussa toussa ?


Elle est dans un sous groupe de fministe qui dit que la femme a le droit de se montrer comme elle veut, par contre les hommes n'ont pas le droit de regarder. (sauf si ils sont riche ^^)
Peut tre qu'elle met a pour le confort et non pas pour attirer le regard...




> Par ailleurs, il est bien connu qu'on a plus de plaisir  dcouvrir  peine ce qui est suggr qu'observer ce qui est "cliniquement" expos.


Ouais et pourtant il y a quand mme des gens qui vont produire des trucs en "extreme close-up".





> Le porno lesbien est d'ailleurs dans le top 1 des recherches dans certains tats.


Ljaculation fminine est parfois bien class galement.
Apparemment il y a des filles qui font "came girl", elles se dshabillent et se masturbent en live sur internet devant un public qui paie.
L'ex d'Usul fait a :
Olly Plum et Usul, jouir en ligne



> Rencontre avec la camgirl et le youtubeur marxiste, qui subissent les foudres de la fachosphre pour avoir tourn des vidos pornos.





> En quoi un problme de jouissance serait un problme d'galit ?


Peut tre qu'il y a des hommes qui sont incapable de procurer suffisamment de plaisir  leur partenaire.
Ils ne s'appliquent peut tre pas assez ds les prliminaires.
Et du coup ils atteignent l'orgasme mais jamais leur partenaire.

Ce qui est dommage pour les deux, normalement le fun dans les relations sexuelles c'est de donner du plaisir  l'autre.
Il doit y avoir des gars goste "je suis venu, on arrte, tant pis pour toi".

En plus une grosse partie des femmes est capable d'avoir des orgasmes multiples ce qui n'est pas le cas des hommes :
Avez-vous dj connu le multi-orgasme ?



> Ce phnomne complexe et mystrieux est la rponse physiologique ayant lieu au maximum de la phase dexcitation sexuelle. Biologiquement, lorgasme se traduit par une rythmicit de contractions des muscles involontaires. En moyenne, au nombre de trois  cinq, ces contractions surviennent toutes les 0,8 seconde. La priode rfractaire est rapide, fugace, et surtout beaucoup plus brve que chez lhomme. Lensemble de lorganisme participe  la rponse sexuelle naturelle sous la forme de gmissements de diffrentes tonalits, dune rougeur du thorax, du cou, des joues, de sueurs, dune acclration des battements cardiaques, dune augmentation de la pression artrielle et de la frquence respiratoire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh....les commentaires sur un decollet parfaitement banal me paraissent dplacs.


Il y a commentaires et comment taire... 
Je ne vois aucun mal (mle ?)  regarder ce qui nous est prsent de manire si charmante. a n'empche pas le respect vis  vis de la personne qui avance si bien ce qu'elle soutient. 
Tout est une question de respect, et "mater" une jolie fille qui passe en mini jupe et dcollet, n'est pas inconvenant, ni sexiste mais, juste l'expression de la reconnaissance de la beaut (si rare de nos jours dans les paysages urbains). Et c'est d'autant plus vrai, qu' cause de la mentalit attarde et moyengeuse d'une certaine communaut (qui se plait  dire qu'elle a sa place en France  ::roll:: ), pour s'habiller ainsi, une femme doit faire preuve d'un grand courage. Bravo donc  Madame Schiappa.




> Rien de moins banal qu'un dcollet, faut relire "La stratgie du sexe", et je rappelle que selon les poques, les objets exposs s'appelaient des "appts" ( bonshommes, je rajoute).


Et a marche toujours...  ::lol:: 




> Ah mais a ne m'nerve pas, c'est trs charmant, et ceux qui y sont insensibles devraient consulter, mha.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il est bien connu qu'on a plus de plaisir  dcouvrir  peine ce qui est suggr qu'observer ce qui est "cliniquement" expos.


La diffrence entre rotisme et porno... Certains devraient consulter.  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Le porno lesbien est d'ailleurs dans le top 1 des recherches dans certains tats.


Tu m'excuseras de pas chercher de lien au boulot, mais le porno "lesbien" n'est que trs rarement  destination des lesbiennes (et c'est bien pour a qu'il est top 1).
Tu devrais pouvoir trouver plus d'infos sur le blog d'Ovidie sur le sujet (par exemple).

----------


## Ryu2000

> le porno "lesbien" n'est que trs rarement  destination des lesbiennes


Ouais mais si les hommes regardent des scnes lesbiennes c'est bien qu'ils aiment voir des femmes prendre du plaisir.
En plus a leur apprend des leons de prliminaires.

----------


## Neckara

> Tu m'excuseras de pas chercher de lien au boulot, mais le porno "lesbien" n'est que trs rarement  destination des lesbiennes (et c'est bien pour a qu'il est top 1).


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire.

----------


## Jipt

> Tout est une question de respect, et "mater" une jolie fille qui passe en mini jupe et dcollet, n'est pas inconvenant, ni sexiste mais, *juste* l'expression de la *reconnaissance de la beaut* (si rare de nos jours dans les paysages urbains).


Dsol, Jon, mais je trouve a trs faux-cul.

Prenons le problme  l'envers : elles sont toutes moches, nous somme tous vilains, et il n'y a aucun plaisir  se mlanger. Est-ce que la Vie aurait survcu  ce plan foireux ?
Bien sr que non.

Alors sorry pour les partisans du libre-arbitre  tout crin, mais il y a des choses qui nous sont imposes par des mcanisme du cerveau reptilien que nous ne contrlons absolument pas et qui font que nous nous retournons sur une mini-jupe (et on ne voit plus que a) pendant que ces dames s'meuvent au passage d'une armoire  glace pleine de tablettes de chocolat.
(je simplifie et schmatise, mais vous voyez l'ide).

Car qu'est-ce que c'est qui les pousse  subir les souffrances qu'elles vont endurer 9 mois plus tard ?
Qu'est-ce qui nous incite  subir des "petites morts" (et avec juste l'envie de fuir, juste aprs et pendant quelques dizaines de minutes) de temps en temps ?
La Vie et son imprieux besoin de perdurer  travers nous, mais aussi  travers tous les autres animaux de la plante (j'ai failli crire "de la Cration"), ainsi que toutes les plantes qui, elles aussi, laborent des stratgies machiavliques pour y arriver (le coup du pollen sur l'abeille, fallait le trouver, hein !).

Selon la tenue de la prsentatrice mto, je sais ou pas quel sera le temps de demain, et on ne me fera jamais avaler que c'est juste parce qu'elle avait envie de se saper comme a aujourd'hui.
Faut pas nous prendre pour des c0ns : on nous tend des piges et on prend grand plaisir  y tomber dedans.

Tout autre discours est une manire bien-pensante de se voiler la face.

(Tiens, hier soir dans "La dolce vita", vous savez comment est surnomm le soutien-gorge ? _L'enjoliveur_, lol, et pour Fellini, toutes les femmes sont des putains (sic), il doit y avoir quelque chose de noble qui se cache sous ce mot -- quant  la quantit de nibards exposs dans cette uvre, je n'en avais jamais autant vu dans un film non porno...)




> [...] une femme qui se fait cracher dessus, traiter de chienne puis sodomiser la tte dans la cuvette des WC, ou encore quinze hommes qui prennent une fille tour  tour en l'insultant/tirant les cheveux/crachant dessus, a pose un lger problme...


Elles sont absolument obliges (genre un couteau sous la gorge) ou c'est une histoire de pognon ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous dites la mme chose :



> juste l'expression de la reconnaissance de la beaut


<=>



> il y a des choses qui nous sont imposes par des mcanisme du cerveau reptilien que nous ne contrlons absolument pas et qui font que nous nous retournons sur une mini-jupe


C'est exactement le mme phnomne, exprim diffremment...
J'aime mieux la version cerveau reptilien que la version posie.




> Selon la tenue de la prsentatrice mto, je sais ou pas quel sera le temps de demain, et on ne me fera jamais avaler que c'est juste parce qu'elle avait envie de se saper comme a aujourd'hui.


Il y a des femmes qui aiment bien tre dsirable et mettre leur corps en valeur. (il y a des femmes qui mettent du maquillage, qui portent des talons, c'est inconfortable comme truc, donc pourquoi le faire ?)
Aprs a doit faire plus plaisir quand un homme mignon ou riche vous regarde, quand c'est une racaille ou un gars bourr a doit tre moins cool...

J'ai trouv un truc fun  faire, quand une belle fille passe, je regarde les gens autours pour voir comment ils l'a regardent et personnellement a me fait marrer, surtout quand c'est des regards un peu agressif d'autres femmes ^^

Et sinon aujourd'hui il y a un petit groupe de fministe assez mdiatis, qui arrte de se faire belle et qui n'aime pas qu'on les regarde dans la rue. #pasdanslarue

----------


## Grogro

> Loin de dfendre Marlne Schiappa, que je n'apprcie pas outre mesure, mais l'article que tu cites est bourr de poncifs, de lieux communs et de fausses accusations...
> 
> Je suis pas sur que ce genre d'articles fasse avancer le dbat...


En mme temps, c'est un site bien connu d'extrme droite, qui diffuse pas mal de hoaxes. Enfin... on ne dit plus "hoax" mais "fake news" de nos jours.

----------


## Jipt

> Il y a des femmes qui aiment bien tre dsirable et mettre leur corps en valeur. (il y a des femmes qui mettent du maquillage, qui portent des talons, c'est inconfortable comme truc, donc pourquoi le faire ?)


Mais pour nous sduire, bon sang ! Tu ne comprends pas quand on crit (c'est pas nouveau...) ?

Quant  la tof " l'anneau dans le blair" et aux meufs qui veulent ressembler  des bestiaux, chacun ses gots mais perso, je ne les regarde pas, pas plus que celles qui se font tatouer  ::vomi::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dsol, Jon, mais je trouve a trs faux-cul.


T'es pas joueur.  ::P: 




> Prenons le problme  l'envers : elles sont toutes moches, nous somme tous vilains, et il n'y a aucun plaisir  se mlanger. Est-ce que la Vie aurait survcu  ce plan foireux ?
> Bien sr que non.


L, tu te trompes. Car la beaut est subjective, et en plus, les critres changent avec les poques. 
D'ailleurs, tu le notes dans ton post suivant. Les piercing et tatouages te font vomir (moi aussi), mais c'est une question d'poque. Aujourd'hui, les d'jeuns trouvent a "beau". Mais, la beaut est subjective, donc, qui sommes nous pour juger. Et heureusement que tous les hommes et toutes les femmes n'aiment pas les mmes types, car l, pour le coup, l'espce humaine serait dans la m....e !

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pas elle qui militait pour le respect des femmes, "non, nous ne sommes pas des objets sexuels", toussa toussa ?


Madame la secrtaire d'tat qui crivait des romans pornographiques de gare, n'a pas la langue dans sa poche.
Quoique sa collgue Aurore Berger va sur les plateaux tls en mini-jupe ras la moule, puis se scandalise d'tre qualifie de pripatticienne par son lectorat sociologique. La France ne mrite pas si une grande femme, et surtout la France des bas fonds.


Les officiels devraient peut-tre s'en tenir  un certain code vestimentaire.

Les cours d'ducation sexuels ne sont-ils pas passs  11 ou 12 ans  l'cole ? et le consentement sexuel  11 ans ? donc bientt  9 pour bien montrer que la France est toujours pionnire dans le domaine de la libert et des droits de l'homme.

----------


## virginieh

> Il y a commentaires et comment taire... 
> Je ne vois aucun mal (mle ?)  regarder ce qui nous est prsent de manire si charmante. a n'empche pas le respect vis  vis de la personne qui avance si bien ce qu'elle soutient. 
> Tout est une question de respect, et "mater" une jolie fille qui passe en mini jupe et dcollet, n'est pas inconvenant, ni sexiste mais, juste l'expression de la reconnaissance de la beaut (si rare de nos jours dans les paysages urbains). Et c'est d'autant plus vrai, qu' cause de la mentalit attarde et moyengeuse d'une certaine communaut (qui se plait  dire qu'elle a sa place en France ), pour s'habiller ainsi, une femme doit faire preuve d'un grand courage. Bravo donc  Madame Schiappa.


Presque compltement d'accord.
Il n'y a aucun mal a avoir lil attir par une autre personne, aprs "mater" a dpend a quel point c'est insistant aussi.
Sur la photo c'est normal de remarquer le dcollet en premier surtout que la photo tait bien plongeante dessus.

Par contre, tout le monde est responsable, des jugements de valeur qu'il met ensuite et de sa faon de commenter, quand on fait un gros plan sur ledit dcollet pour appuyer son propos on en est le seul responsable.




> C'est pas elle qui militait pour le respect des femmes, "non, nous ne sommes pas des objets sexuels", toussa toussa ?


En quoi sa faon de s'habiller contredit son propos ? Le mot offensant pour les femmes dans l'expression c'est pas sexuel, c'est objet. 
Les femmes sont des tres humains (choquant pour quelques uns comme ralisation apparemment) et le respect qu'on demande c'est d'tre considres comme des partenaires et justement pas comme des choses.

----------


## Jipt

> quand on fait un gros plan sur ledit dcollet pour appuyer son propos on en est le seul responsable.


J'assume, c'est bien ce que je voulais dire : il s'agit du dballage d'appts...




> En quoi sa faon de s'habiller contredit son propos ? Le mot offensant pour les femmes dans l'expression c'est pas sexuel, c'est objet.


En rien. 
Le seul problme c'est que quand j'ai a sous les yeux je n'entends plus ce qu'elle est venue dire (revoir mon propos sur la miss mto), et je passe en mode "jeu de sduction", genre "tu cherches  me sduire avec tes appts tes atouts, chrie ?"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car la beaut est subjective, et en plus, les critres changent avec les poques.


La beaut est quand mme souvent li  la "fonctionnalit".
Normalement dans un systme sain, nous devrions tre attir par une bonne gnitrice, par exemple elle a des hanches plus large pour que ce soit plus facile  accoucher, des lvres rouges parce qu'elle est pleine d'hormone et a montre qu'elle est fertile, jeune et en pleine sant, un peu large parce qu'il faut de la graisse pour porter le bb (je raconte mal).
C'est pour a qu'il existe du rouge  lvre et des talons, c'est pour mettre en avant des choses utiles dans la reproduction.

Et l j'aime bien parce que c'est directement le cerveau reptilien.
Normalement on devrait trouver les mannequins anorexique moche.

Bon aprs il y a les modes...
Une fois j'ai mme entendu que plus l'poque est libre et les choses vont bien plus on aime les petits seins et plus la situation va mal plus on aime les gros seins.




> Quant  la tof " l'anneau dans le blair"et aux meufs qui veulent ressembler  des bestiaux, chacun ses gots mais perso, je ne les regarde pas, pas plus que celles qui se font tatouer


Non mais c'tait pas a qu'il fallait comprendre.
Il s'agit de Marion Sclin une fministe hystrique (qui reprsente une infime partie des fministes), qui ne veut pas qu'un homme dise bonjour  une femme dans la rue.
Du coup ya des filles qui arrtent de se faire belle et a c'est bien. (bon par contre les cheveux color et les piercings a rend pas toujours bien, mais les Suicide Girl sont pas mal ^^)




> Et heureusement que tous les hommes et toutes les femmes n'aiment pas les mmes types, car l, pour le coup, l'espce humaine serait dans la m....e !


Bon aprs c'est quand mme plus facile de sduire quand t'es riche par exemple.
C'est pareil, c'est un truc de la prhistoire, c'est mieux pour une femme d'aller vers quelqu'un qui peut subvenir  ses besoins.
Quelqu'un de riche va tre plus attirant pour une la majorit des femmes, et elles n'en sont mme pas consciente. (mais ds que quelqu'un montre des signes de richesse il est plus attractif pour certaines)

Nous ne sommes que des Homo sapiens du Palolithique avec une surcouche (ducation, civilisation, etc).
Mais on a toujours le bas niveau qui est ncessaire pour la survie de lespce depuis 200 000 ou 300 000 ans.




> Les officiels devraient peut-tre s'en tenir  un certain code vestimentaire.


Les dcollets et les jupes sont tolr dans le code vestimentaire.
Donc les ministres portent bien ce qu'elles veulent, ce n'est pas  des hommes de leur dire ce qu'elles peuvent porter.
C'est aux hommes de ne pas regarder avec insistance, il faut savoir se contrler, nous sommes des individus voluer et nous n'avons pas  nous comporter comme des animaux, la femme n'est pas un objet.




> Il n'y a aucun mal a avoir lil attir par une autre personne, aprs "mater" a dpend a quel point c'est insistant aussi.


Quand l'homme plait  la femme, elle n'est pas mcontente de se faire regarder.
Le problme c'est qu'il doit y avoir beaucoup plus d'hommes qui ne lui plaisent pas qui insistent...

Quelqu'un avait propos une loi pour mettre une amende  ceux qui ont un regarde insistant, mais a n'est pas pass :
Harclement de rue: une amende immdiate de 90 euros propose



> Ils estiment ncessaire de "*dfinir une nouvelle infraction visant  sanctionner, entre autres, les gestes dplacs, les sifflements, les regards insistants ou remarques obscnes, le fait de suivre volontairement  distance une personne crant ainsi une situation d'angoisse*", plaident-ils. Le rapport souhaite galement que les auteurs participent  un stage de sensibilisation  l'galit femmes-hommes, et que la police municipale et les agents des services de scurit des transports soient habilits  constater cette infraction.


Non, un regard appuy ne vous vaudra pas 90 euros damende

----------


## Charvalos

> La beaut est quand mme souvent li  la "fonctionnalit".
> Normalement dans un systme sain, nous devrions tre attir par une bonne gnitrice, par exemple elle a des hanches plus large pour que ce soit plus facile  accoucher, des lvres rouges parce qu'elle est pleine d'hormone et a montre qu'elle est fertile, jeune et en pleine sant, un peu large parce qu'il faut de la graisse pour porter le bb (je raconte mal).
> C'est pour a qu'il existe du rouge  lvre et des talons, c'est pour mettre en avant des choses utiles dans la reproduction.


WTF ?  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> WTF ?


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attirance_sexuelle

L'tre humain a volu diffremment. En grande partie pour des questions religieuses. Comment expliquer qu'une paire de seins (qui servent  nourrir les bbs) attire les hommes ? Parce qu'on les cache. Comment expliquer qu'on veuille interdire le porno sous 18 ans, malgr l'ge de la majorit sexuelle ? Parce qu'encore aujourd'hui, on a du mal avec le sexe pour le plaisir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'y a aucun mal a avoir lil attir par une autre personne, aprs "mater" a dpend a quel point c'est insistant aussi.


C'tait dans le sens simple de regarder.  :;): 




> Sur la photo c'est normal de remarquer le dcollet en premier surtout que la photo tait bien plongeante dessus.


Ouf !  ::oops:: 




> En quoi sa faon de s'habiller contredit son propos ? Le mot offensant pour les femmes dans l'expression c'est pas sexuel, c'est objet. 
> Les femmes sont des tres humains (choquant pour quelques uns comme ralisation apparemment) et le respect qu'on demande c'est d'tre considres comme des partenaires et justement pas comme des choses.


Tout  fait d'accord.
Il serait bien que les hommes (les mles comme les femelles) soient capables de se comporter entre eux comme des Humains volus, et non pas des Homo Sapens Quabaiser !  ::roll::  
tre capable de faire la diffrence entre temps professionnel, temps de dtente, et temps de drague, devrait, quand mme tre possible, non ? 
Quand des dputs mles (qui sont censs reprsents le peuple) sifflent une dput parce qu'elle est en robe ou jupe, a donne vraiment l'image d'un pays arrir, gouvern par des primates en mal de sexe.  ::(: 




> J'assume, c'est bien ce que je voulais dire : il s'agit du dballage d'appts...


Ben, il serait peut-tre temps de remettre ton calendrier  la page. On est en 2018, quand mme. Le palolithique est termin depuis pas mal de temps, et les hommes comme les femmes n'ont plus, comme seules relations, que le devoir de se reproduire pour assurer la survie de l'espce.  




> Le seul problme c'est que quand j'ai a sous les yeux je n'entends plus ce qu'elle est venue dire (revoir mon propos sur la miss mto), et je passe en mode "jeu de sduction", genre "tu cherches  me sduire avec tes appts tes atouts, chrie ?"


Heu ! L, il faut que tu consultes. Tu as un problme...  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas de filtre, mais nous allons exiger de la part de celles et ceux qui mettent en ligne ces contenus qu'il y ait des filtres trs importants. Nous sommes prts, avec Jean-Michel Blanquer [ministre de l'ducation nationale], avec Mounir Mahjoubi [secrtaire d'tat au Numrique], avec Agns Buzyn [ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant], tous les ministres concerns, nous sommes prts  aller trs loin,  tre trs fermes, pour faire en sorte que ce ne soit pas  libre disposition des enfants


Est-ce que quelqu'un peut expliquer  Madame Schiappa que ce n'est pas possible pour les serveurs des fournisseurs de pr0n de connaitre avec certitude l'ge de l'utilisateur ?

Il fout quoi Mounir ? Il devrait quand mme connaitre ce genre de principe de base ...

On notera que 80% des posts se concentrent sur les attributs gnreux de notre secrtaire d'tat au lieu de s'occuper du problme : Nos gouvernants sont des illettrs du numrique.

----------


## Invit

> Ah mais a ne m'nerve pas, c'est trs charmant, et ceux qui y sont insensibles devraient consulter, mha.


C'est juste une photo de dcollet !
Ne t'abonnes jamais  instagram, tu risques une svre attaque cardiaque  ::aie:: 
Mes amis gays sont particulirement insensibles mais je ne penses pas qu'ils songent  suivre une psychothrapie.




> Par ailleurs, il est bien connu qu'on a plus de plaisir  dcouvrir  peine ce qui est suggr qu'observer ce qui est "cliniquement" expos.


C'est ton avis. Personnellement, j'ai plus de plaisir  avoir une vie sexuelle active qu' la vision de photo  suggestive  d'une ministre  l'assemble nationale, chacun ses perversions.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On notera que 80% des posts se concentrent sur les attributs gnreux de notre secrtaire d'tat au lieu de s'occuper du problme : Nos gouvernants sont des illettrs du numrique.


Ben, d'un autre cot, a on le sait depuis longtemps, alors bon. A part re-dire qu'ils n'ont rien compris. La seule nouveaut, c'est qu' priori, il devrait y avoir des ministres qui savent... Et donc, pour moi, la seule vraie question, c'est pourquoi ceux qui savent abondent dans le sens des non-avertis, plutt que de leur expliquer pourquoi ils sont en train de dire une connerie ? Je pense que la rponse est : "c'est de la politique".  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut expliquer  Madame Schiappa que ce n'est pas possible pour les serveurs des fournisseurs de pr0n de connaitre avec certitude l'ge de l'utilisateur ?
> 
> Il fout quoi Mounir ? Il devrait quand mme connaitre ce genre de principe de base ...
> 
> On notera que 80% des posts se concentrent sur les attributs gnreux de notre secrtaire d'tat au lieu de s'occuper du problme : Nos gouvernants sont des illettrs du numrique.


Rappelle-toi de certaines dclarations politiques il y a une dizaine d'annes,  l'poque de la loi DADVSI il me semble, quand certains jacassants parlaient, le plus srieusement du monde, d'assujettir le web au CSA. Aprs recherches, on en a mme reparl sous Hollande, et l'an pass encore. Diverses propositions ou dclarations contre l'anonymat en ligne. En Australie il me semble, on en avait beaucoup parl pendant des annes. 

Tu vous o ils veulent en venir ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nos gouvernants sont des illettrs du numrique.


Il sont incomptents dans plein de domaines.

Marlne Schiappa est Ministre charg des Droits des femmes (Secrtaire d'tat  l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes), alors qu'elle y connait rien en galit, ni en femme ni en homme.
Elle croit s'y connaitre en porno parce qu'elle crit des nouvelles rotique, mais il parait qu'elle est pas trs dou l dedans non plus.
Donc aprs forcment si elle parle d'internet, elle va dire n'importe quoi.

Personne ne peut matriser tous les sujets, c'est normal.
Il faut tre comprhensif.

===
Mais parfois les ministres sont fort dans leur domaine, par exemple Jrme Cahuzac tait Prsident de la Commission des Finances, de l'conomie gnrale et du Contrle budgtaire de l'Assemble nationale.
Il savait de quoi il parlait le gars, c'est vraiment son truc, il tait compltement  sa place.
C'tait quelqu'un chose qui le passionnait, c'tait son hobby.

===
L vous vous rendez compte qu'une secrtaire d'tat dit des btises, parce que vous matrisez le sujet du numrique.
Du coup on peut se demander, est-ce qu' chaque fois qu'un ministre dit quelque chose, les gens qui s'y connaissent, trouvent a ridicule ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Elles sont absolument obliges (genre un couteau sous la gorge) ou c'est une histoire de pognon ?


Ce sont des actrices, elles son payes (plus cher que les acteurs masculins du X en gnral); voire elles aiment a, comme certains hommes peuvent aimer se faire pitiner les parties en talons aiguilles, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour normaliser ces pratiques. Perso, si toutes les filles regardaient du porno o l'homme se fait pitiner les parties, je me ferais du souci ::aie:: 




> On notera que 80% des posts se concentrent sur les attributs gnreux de notre secrtaire d'tat au lieu de s'occuper du problme : Nos gouvernants sont des illettrs du numrique.


Ce qui tait malheureux mais comprhensible quand les gouvernants taient des sexagnaires, devient carrment criminel quand c'est Marlne Schiappa, ne aprs la sortie de l'IBM PC et diplome s nouveaux mdias, qui raconte n'importe quoi. Le comble (pour une scrtaie  l'galit homme-femme), c'est qu'elle semble tomber dans un mauvais clich: elle est stupide, mais agrable  regarder, on l'aurait promue scrtaire d'tat pour son physique? ::calim2:: 




> L'tre humain a volu diffremment. En grande partie pour des questions religieuses. Comment expliquer qu'une paire de seins (qui servent  nourrir les bbs) attire les hommes ? Parce qu'on les cache.


Mais une bonne paire de seins montre que la femme est en bonne sant et pourra allaiter sans problme ses bbs, alors qu'une femme malnourrie sera plate. L'idal des hommes primitifs, c'tait la Vnus de Willendorf avec ses hanches et ses seins surdimensionns.

----------


## Marco46

> Il sont incomptents dans plein de domaines.


Je parle d'illettrisme. Discuter d'un sujet touchant de prs ou de loin au numrique avec Madame Schiappa a revient  discuter littrature avec un analphabte. C'est au del de l'incomptence. 

C'est *physiquement impossible* pour les fournisseurs de pr0n de filtrer le contenu pour les enfants. Cela ne peut tre fait qu'en priphrie du rseau sur les postes clients, donc par les parents via la configuration d'un logiciel quelconque. a pourrait trs bien tre fait par les FAI sur la box (tant que a reste  la main de l'administrateur local, c'est  dire l'adulte qui gre le rseau familial) avec collaboration des diteurs de pr0n. C'est la seule mesure acceptable. Mais en aucune faon les diteurs de pr0n ne sont en capacit d'agir sur les clients et heureusement !

----------


## Ryu2000

> on l'aurait promue scrtaire d'tat pour son physique?


La politique c'est comme la TV :
France Tlvisions, une tlvision d'hommes blancs de plus de 50 ans selon Ernotte



> Elle a ainsi estim qu'il fallait imprativement que France Tlvisions soit  l'image, rsonne avec son public. Honntement, en arrivant, mon premier constat, c'est que ce n'est pas le cas. On a une tlvision d'hommes blancs de plus de 50 ans et a, il va falloir que a change pour qu'il y ait *des femmes, des jeunes, toutes les origines*.


C'est la mode du "progrs" il faut mettre des femmes, des jeunes et des minorits partout.
Avec les quotas la comptence passe au second plan.

Bon en fait les politiciens taient dj nul avant, mais l ce sont moins des vieux hommes blancs.




> C'est *physiquement impossible* pour les fournisseurs de pr0n de filtrer le contenu pour les enfants.


Nous sommes tous d'accord l dessus, mais comment Marlne Schiappa pourrait le savoir ?
Il aurait fallut qu'elle demande  quelqu'un qui s'y connaisse, c'est pas vident...
Quoi que a doit tre le job de Mounir Mahjoubi en fait ?

Il y a peut tre moyen de faire une loi pour forcer les FAI  bloquer la pornographie.




> Contrairement  ce que lon pourrait penser, ce contrle parental nest pas sous contrle exclusif des parents. Il est aussi sous contrle des FAI et des autorits publiques. *Pour le dbloquer et avoir accs  certains sites figurant dans une liste noire, il faut au pralable le faire savoir explicitement et ensuite prouver son identit, une dmarche plus que gnante pour les internautes qui veulent accder  des contenus jugs impropres pour des raisons lgitimes*. Ensuite, ce filtrage par dfaut peut avoir certaines drives, cest un dispositif qui prive les internautes de rsultats de recherche dpourvus de contenus offensants.


Si la loi arrive un jour, il faudra faire une manipulation pour prouver  notre FAI qu'on est bien adulte et il dbloquera l'accs au porno pendant un moment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais une bonne paire de seins montre que la femme est en bonne sant et pourra allaiter sans problme ses bbs


J'espre au moins que tu sais que la taille des seins n'a rien  voir avec la capacit d'allaiter. Et qu'une femme avec des petits seins pourra donner plus de lait et de meilleur qualit qu'une femme avec une paire de seins  faire plir Lollobrigida ! (l'inverse est vrai, aussi, il n'y a pas de rgle).

----------


## Invit

> Mais une bonne paire de seins montre que la femme est en bonne sant et pourra allaiter sans problme ses bbs, alors qu'une femme malnourrie sera plate. L'idal des hommes primitifs, c'tait la Vnus de Willendorf avec ses hanches et ses seins surdimensionns.


Le truc, c'est que mme quand ils sont minus a attire quand mme (moins, je te l'accorde)  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le truc, c'est que mme quand ils sont minus a attire quand mme (moins, je te l'accorde)


Tu prches pour ta paroisse ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Tu prches pour ta paroisse ?


Farpaitement !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Il serait bien que les hommes (les mles comme les femelles) soient capables de se comporter entre eux comme des Humains volus, et non pas des Homo Sapens Quabaiser !  
> tre capable de faire la diffrence entre temps professionnel, temps de dtente, et temps de drague, devrait, quand mme tre possible, non ?


Non, impossible, c'est le cerveau reptilien qui prend le dessus et les commandes et tu te retournes avec la bave qui coule sur la cravate et tu hurles comme le loup de Tex Avery, totalement djant.



J'y peux rien, c'est comme a, c'est voulu, et pour une fois je suis d'accord avec Ryu qui a parfaitement bien rsum cette fameuse "Stratgie du sexe" dont je parle souvent.




> La beaut est quand mme souvent li  la "fonctionnalit".
> Normalement dans un systme sain, nous devrions tre attir par une bonne gnitrice, par exemple elle a des hanches plus larges pour que ce soit plus facile  accoucher, des lvres rouges parce qu'elle est pleine d'hormone et a montre qu'elle est fertile, jeune et en pleine sant, un peu large parce qu'il faut de la graisse pour porter le bb (je raconte mal).
> C'est pour a qu'il existe du rouge  lvre et des talons, c'est pour mettre en avant des choses utiles dans la reproduction.
> 
> Et l j'aime bien parce que c'est directement le cerveau reptilien.


 ::ccool::   :+1:   C'est exactement a.





> Comment expliquer qu'une paire de seins (qui servent  nourrir les bbs) attire les hommes ? Parce qu'on les cache.


Non, parce que a nous rappelle quand on tait tout bb et qu'on ttait a avec grand plaisir parce que c'tait bon, a sentait bon et a faisait du bien en remplissant le bidon,  ::D: 
Peut-tre (sans doute ?) qu'on veut retrouver cet tat de bien-tre et de batitude...

 tomber par terre... 


Thanks, God, d'avoir fabriqu a,  ::ptdr:: 




J'adore cette tuerie de ligne de basse, c'est dment (mettez fort) et les guitares sales qui suintent l'huile de vidange et le cambouis au fond du garage, j'aimmmmmme !!!!!!!!!!!  partir de 2:08

----------


## Marco46

> Il y a peut tre moyen de faire une loi pour forcer les FAI  bloquer la pornographie.


Le FAI ne peut pas mieux savoir si un enfant utilise un browser. En revanche il pourrait trs bien embarquer des outils de filtrage dans les box  la main de ses clients.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le FAI ne peut pas mieux savoir si un enfant utilise un browser. En revanche il pourrait trs bien embarquer des outils de filtrage dans les box  la main de ses clients.


Et encore, quel blocage? Du filtrage _in-path_ donc sans doute limit  bloquer des adresses (IP et noms de domaines), ce qui est efficace seulement tant qu'on ne tente pas activement de le contourner? Un _deep packet inspection_ au niveau de la box, ce qui demanderait quand mme des box un peu plus puissantes qu'actuellement? Un logiciel  base de ML qu'on installe et qui est capable (avec plus ou moins de russite, surtout moins au dbut) d'identifier des images porno?

Techniquement, faire un filtrage _fire and forget_ que les parents peuvent brancher et laisser jusqu' ce que leur enfant atteigne l'ge dsir et qui l'empchera d'accder au porno n'a rien d'vident.

----------


## Marco46

Pour un enfant une white list de domaines autoriss sur l'IP de sa tablette a devrait faire le taf et consommer que dalle.

Pour un ado c'est beaucoup plus compliqu. Pour commencer, un ado doit-il tre admin de sa machine ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour un enfant une white list de domaines autoriss sur l'IP de sa tablette a devrait faire le taf et consommer que dalle.
> 
> Pour un ado c'est beaucoup plus compliqu. Pour commencer, un ado doit-il tre admin de sa machine ?


Effectivement si l'enfant n'a accs qu' une white list a marche, mais cela le prive de la richesse d'internet. Je ne recommenderais cela que pour un trs jeune...

----------


## el_slapper

Au final, c'est le mme problme d'ducation que depuis les dbuts de l'humanit : quand peut-on laisser un enfant seul? Question qui n'a pas de rponse dfinitive, il n'y a que des avis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au final, c'est le mme problme d'ducation que depuis les dbuts de l'humanit : quand peut-on laisser un enfant seul?


Non mais  l'poque le problme c'est qu'il risquait de se faire bouffer par un prdateur.
L le problme c'est qu'avec Internet ils ont accs  tout sans aucune limite.

Surveiller un enfant qui a moins de 2 ans pour viter qu'il ne se blesse, ce n'est pas pareil qu'empcher un enfant de 8 ans d'aller voir des vidos choquantes...

===
Le gouvernement veut imposer 2 listes noires aux FAI, pour Hadopi et contre le porno.
C'est un peu des pratiques dictatoriale, au dbut on dit que c'est pour protger les enfants et les ayant droits et aprs a mute dans un truc politique ou la vraie opposition est censur... (le rve de Christophe Barbier)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Effectivement si l'enfant n'a accs qu' une white list a marche, mais cela le *prive de la richesse d'internet*. Je ne recommenderais cela que pour un trs jeune...


Mort de rire !  ::ptdr:: 
La seule "richesse" d'internet qui intresse les ados, c'est les jeux en ligne, les rseaux sociaux et sites pornos.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> Pour un enfant une white list de domaines autoriss sur l'IP de sa tablette a devrait faire le taf et consommer que dalle.
> 
> Pour un ado c'est beaucoup plus compliqu. Pour commencer, un ado doit-il tre admin de sa machine ?


Je pense connaitre la solution politique  laquelle ces nes de politiciens pensent : imposer une connexion "scurise" avant d'accder au moindre site "adulte". C'est  dire par l'entremise d'une API gouvernementale o tu te connectes via ta CIN (biomtrique avec carte  puce) ? 

Rien qu'en crivant ces quelques lignes, je te raconte pas le nombre de drives que j'imagine...

Ah oui tiens, j'ai pas eu le temps d'ouvrir l'article, et je devrais sans doute poster cela dans le topic ddi  la rforme du droit d'auteur que le parlement europen godillot vient de voter, mais j'ai vu dans la presse une volont de l'UE de demander le retrait des contenus "extrmistes".

Qu'est-ce qu'un contenu "extrmiste" ? Vous avez quatre heures.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Selon la tenue de la prsentatrice mto, je sais ou pas quel sera le temps de demain


Dans ce cas, cela signifie que tu es beaucoup plus sensible que la moyenne.

----------


## Jipt

> Dans ce cas, cela signifie que tu es *beaucoup plus sensible que la moyenne*.


Tu crois vraiment ?
Mais si c'tait le cas, ce genre de pub (dans notre monde, donc c'est nous la cible vise) n'existerait pas :



Tiens, a me fait penser que j'ai une sainte horreur de tout ce qui est "mobile", mais je vais peut-tre changer d'avis,  ::ptdr:: 

Et toutes celles qui servent  aider  vendre motos, bagnoles, bateaux, hifi, tout et n'importe quoi susceptible d'intresser le mle moyen, tu y as pens ?
Nan, ch'suis pas tout seul, ch'suis dans la moyenne, pi j'le vois bien le matin au caf, suffit qu'il y en ait une qui s'est encore sape comme si elle partait  la chasse au mle en bote de nuit ( 9 h du mat' ! Sans dc', des fois c'est l'enfer au taf !), alors bon, la "Stratgie du sexe" n'est pas morte et enterre, loin de l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu crois vraiment ?


C'tait une hyperbole quand t'as dis que selon le prsentatrice mto tu ne savais pas quel temps tait annonc.
Parce qu'ok on met des femmes super sexy partout, mais bon on peut quand mme regarder la carte...





Le service marketing a du travailler avec des psys et ils se sont rendu compte quinconsciemment le sexe faisait vendre.
C'est comme dans les pubs de dodorant avec toutes les femmes qui sont excit par un gars.
Des fois c'est pas subtil ("il a la voiture il aura la femme" dans une pub Audi).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Jipt, non, la stratgie du sexe n'est pas morte, bien videmment.

Mais, l o, effectivement, le but d'une pub est d'attirer l'attention du public vis. (Mme si dans le cas de WinDev, j'ai toujours considr qu'ils loupaient un truc. Car, apparemment, ils en sont rests aux clichs sur les dveloppeurs qui seraient des mecs, mal dans leur peau et incapables d'avoir une relation avec des femmes  ::roll:: .

Mais, tes collgues femmes qui se sapent "comme si elles partaient  la chasse au mle en bote de nuit"Jipt, as-tu pens que, simplement, elles avaient envie de se plaire  elle-mme ? Simplement de se sentir belle et dsirable, sans pour autant vouloir "chasser" le mle ? 

Pourquoi, une femme devrait se saper comme un sac  patates, parce que Mssieur ne contrle pas ses hormones ?  ::roll:: 

Il serait temps que les hommes pensent avec leur cerveau (celui qui est cens se trouver dans la boite crnienne, pas celui qui est dans le calbute).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi, une femme devrait se saper comme un sac  patates, parce que Mssieur ne contrle pas ses hormones ?


La logique "Si une femme se fait violer c'est de sa faute" c'est pas du tout un truc Franais.
C'est dans des autres cultures.
Genre en Arabie Saoudite ou en Inde.

D'ailleurs a me rappel un truc :
Viols durant la libration de la France



> En 1945, le magazine Life prsentait  l'poque la France comme  un gigantesque bordel dans lequel vivaient 40 millions d'hdonistes qui passent leur temps  manger, boire et faire l'amour . Les Franaises avaient la rputation dtre sans prjugs raciaux et *sexuellement libres*. Les GI noirs avaient t persuads par les rcits de leurs ans qui avaient sjourn en France pendant la Premire Guerre mondiale que les Franaises navaient aucune rticence  faire lamour avec des noirs.


Il y a des civilisations coinc, mais pas la France.

===
L le truc c'est que les mdias se servent des belles jeunes femmes.
C'est comme Cannal + qui change de prsentatrice mto chaque anne.

----------


## Jipt

> Parce qu'ok on met des femmes super sexy partout, mais bon on peut quand mme regarder la carte...


T'es pas sur les bonnes chanes et/ou pas au bon moment. C'est sr que dans ton 1er exemple, oui, je ne vois que la carte,  ::mouarf:: .




> Mais, tes collgues femmes qui se sapent "comme si elles partaient  la chasse au mle en bote de nuit" Jipt, as-tu pens que, simplement, elles avaient envie de se plaire  elle-mme ? Simplement de se sentir belle et dsirable, sans pour autant vouloir "chasser" le mle ?


Je n'y crois pas un seul instant : elles savent, quand elles mettent un dcollet jusqu'au nombril, qu'un mec normalement constitu va tomber dans le pige, faut pas vouloir nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes, hein !




> Pourquoi, une femme devrait se saper comme un sac  patates, parce que Mssieur ne contrle pas ses hormones ?


Un sac  patates ? O a, un sac  patates :






> Il serait temps que les hommes pensent avec leur cerveau (celui qui est cens se trouver dans la boite crnienne, pas celui qui est dans le calbute).





> Non, impossible, c'est le cerveau reptilien qui prend le dessus et les commandes et tu te retournes avec la bave qui coule sur la cravate et tu hurles comme le loup de Tex Avery, totalement djant.
> J'y peux rien, c'est comme a, c'est voulu, et pour une fois je suis d'accord avec Ryu qui a parfaitement bien rsum cette fameuse "Stratgie du sexe" dont je parle souvent.


Et personne n'a rien dit  propos des ziques ! Vous avez lu mon post ? Vous avez cout et regard (pour les 2 premiers) ?


HS



> D'ailleurs a me *rappel* un truc :


du verbe "rappel" ?
Je rappel
Tu rappel
Il rappel
Nous rappel
Vous rappel
Ils rappel 
 ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Les cours d'ducation sexuels ne sont-ils pas passs  11 ou 12 ans  l'cole ? et le consentement sexuel  11 ans ? donc bientt  9 pour bien montrer que la France est toujours pionnire dans le domaine de la libert et des droits de l'homme.


Ca devrait tre  quel ge pour toi, sachant que le but c'est que a se fasse avant que les jeunes aient commenc  avoir une vie sexuelle (et donc potentiellement des MST) ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'y crois pas un seul instant : elles savent, quand elles mettent un dcollet jusqu'au nombril, qu'un mec normalement constitu va tomber dans le pige, faut pas vouloir nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes, hein !


Faut pas non plus exagrer. J'ai rarement vu des femmes mettre des dcollets jusqu'au nombril dans un bureau ! Dj dans des soires, c'est rare. A part  la tl, dans des pubs, des dfils de mode, ou des films. J'ai rarement eu l'occasion de voir des dcollets pareils. Si parfois  un mariage... (plus rarement  un baptme, ou  un enterrement  :8-):  ).




> Un sac  patates ? O a, un sac  patates :
> 
> 
> Et personne n'a rien dit  propos des ziques ! Vous avez lu mon post ? Vous avez cout et regard (pour les 2 premiers) ?


Non, a ne passe pas au boulot, et je n'y ai pas pens en rentrant chez moi, hier.




> HS
> 
> du verbe "rappel" ?
> Je rappel
> Tu rappel
> Il rappel
> Nous rappel
> Vous rappel
> Ils rappel


+1000
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca devrait tre  quel ge pour toi


Est-ce que c'est le rle de l'cole ?
On devrait leur enseigner le Franais, les Mathmatiques, ce genre de chose.
Si on fait "sexualit" il faut qu'on fasse "politesse" et qu'on leur enseigne tous les protocoles. (ce serait peut tre une bonne ide)

Si le cours se concentrait sur comment viter les IST ce serait pas mal.

----------


## Jipt

> Faut pas non plus exagrer. J'ai rarement vu des femmes mettre des dcollets jusqu'au nombril dans un bureau ! Dj dans des soires, c'est rare. A part  la tl, dans des pubs, des dfils de mode, ou des films. J'ai rarement eu l'occasion de voir des dcollets pareils. Si parfois  un mariage... (plus rarement  un baptme, ou  un enterrement  ).


C'tait une manire de dire qu'il y a des choses exposes, des fois, on se demande ce qu'elles cherchent, nous connaissant...




> Non, a ne passe pas au boulot, et je n'y ai pas pens en rentrant chez moi, hier.


Envoie-toi un mail,  ::ptdr:: 





> *Les cours* d'ducation *sexuels* [...]


Rh lala, mais a doit tre chaud bouillant, dans ces classes !

Ah, c'est sr que l'histoire (selon la priode : ici, juste aprs la Rvolution, _les maris de l'an II_) s'y prtera mieux que la trigonomtrie (quoique, l'tude des courbes, toussa toussa,  ::mouarf::  -- oui bon, j'ai 24 h d'avance)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Est-ce que c'est le rle de l'cole ?
> On devrait leur enseigner le Franais, les Mathmatiques, ce genre de chose.
> Si on fait "sexualit" il faut qu'on fasse "politesse" et qu'on leur enseigne tous les protocoles. (ce serait peut tre une bonne ide)
> 
> Si le cours se concentrait sur comment viter les IST ce serait pas mal.


Pour la politesse, normalement, il y a les parents. a va de paire avec le respect et autres rgles de vie en socit.
Pour l'ducation sexuelle, les parents ne sont pas toujours arms pour rpondre  toutes les questions. Donc, a me parait assez logique que ce soit l'cole qui s'en charge.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'tait une manire de dire qu'il y a des choses exposes, des fois, on se demande ce qu'elles cherchent, nous connaissant...


Comprendre les femmes. L'autre ! Hey ?!  ::ptdr:: 




> Envoie-toi un mail,


Tu rigoles, mais c'est ce que je fais assez souvent.  ::oops:: 





> Rh lala, mais a doit tre chaud bouillant, dans ces classes !


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> les parents ne sont pas toujours arms pour rpondre  toutes les questions


Pour la politesse, le respect et les rgles de socit non plus...
Si les parents ont  un enfant c'est qu'ils ont russi  avoir une relation sexuelle une fois, donc ils s'y connaissent un minimum ^^ (alors qu'en politesse on en sait rien...)

Sexualit a devrait aller avec politesse et rgles de vie en socit.
Il faut tre courtois pendant l'acte sexuel. "M'accorderiez-vous le privilge de vous pratiquer un cunnilingus ma chre ?"

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour la politesse, le respect et les rgles de socit non plus...
> Si les parents ont  un enfant c'est qu'ils ont russi  avoir une relation sexuelle une fois, donc ils s'y connaissent un minimum ^^ (alors qu'en politesse on en sait rien...)
> 
> Sexualit a devrait aller avec politesse et rgles de vie en socit.
> Il faut tre courtois pendant l'acte sexuel. "M'accorderiez-vous le privilge de vous pratiquer un cunnilingus ma chre ?"


 ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Si le cours se concentrait sur comment viter les IST ce serait pas mal.


Un peu de bon sens, comment veux-tu parler d'IST sans expliquer comment on fait les bbs  ::weird::

----------


## transgohan

> Sexualit a devrait aller avec politesse et rgles de vie en socit.
> Il faut tre courtois pendant l'acte sexuel. "M'accorderiez-vous le privilge de vous pratiquer un cunnilingus ma chre ?"


Demande l'homme affubl d'un costard cravate, d'une collerette et dont les joues sont recouvertes de poudre de riz.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un peu de bon sens


Non mais ce que je veux dire c'est que a va repartir dans autre chose.
Avec les livres du style "Tango a deux papas, et pourquoi pas ?", "Jean a deux mamans", etc.
On va leur faire regarder des films du genre "La Vie d'Adle".

La reproduction c'est au programme de 4ime normalement.
Le cycle menstruel, la pubert, etc.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi la politesse n'aurait pas sa place  l'cole mais que la sexualit si.
C'est soit on prend les 2 soit aucun.
En tout cas ce serait pas mal si  l'cole les enfants faisaient des maths et du franais...

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour la politesse, le respect et les rgles de socit non plus...
> Si les parents ont  un enfant c'est qu'ils ont russi  avoir une relation sexuelle une fois, donc ils s'y connaissent un minimum ^^ (alors qu'en politesse on en sait rien...)


Je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de gens ici qui aient demand "papa, maman, faut mettre beaucoup de lubrifiant avant la sodomie ?".




> Sexualit a devrait aller avec politesse et rgles de vie en socit.
> Il faut tre courtois pendant l'acte sexuel. "M'accorderiez-vous le privilge de vous pratiquer un cunnilingus ma chre ?"


Ma fille va  l'cole o elle frquente les enfants des autres (oui je sais, c'est un concept inattendu) donc perso j'aimerais bien m'assurer que les chiards des autres aient bien compris qu'on lui met pas la main dans la culotte et un doigt dans le cul sauf si elle est d'accord.
Parce que bon, ok tu peux toujours faire le fanfaron  dire que le premier qui fait a il prend un coup de batte de baseball, mais si tu en arrives l on est plus trop dans le prventif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "papa, maman, faut mettre beaucoup de lubrifiant avant la sodomie ?"


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  Mais c'est pas un truc de primaire a !
Aprs le truc c'est d'y aller doucement et progressivement.




> j'aimerais bien m'assurer que les chiards des autres aient bien compris qu'on lui met pas la main dans la culotte et un doigt dans le cul sauf si elle est d'accord.


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  Non mais a a ne peut pas arriver rellement ?
L les parents ont mal fait leur job.

Dire qu'on ne touche pas les gens sans qu'ils nous l'aient demand, a n'a rien avoir avec le sexe.
C'est juste du respect...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sexualit a devrait aller avec politesse et rgles de vie en socit.
> Il faut tre courtois pendant l'acte sexuel. "M'accorderiez-vous le privilge de vous pratiquer un cunnilingus ma chre ?"


Tu en as de la chance, moi j'ai plutt droit  "bouffes moi la chatte, Andr"





> Je pense connaitre la solution politique  laquelle ces nes de politiciens pensent : imposer une connexion "scurise" avant d'accder au moindre site "adulte". C'est  dire par l'entremise d'une API gouvernementale o tu te connectes via ta CIN (biomtrique avec carte  puce) ? 
> 
> Rien qu'en crivant ces quelques lignes, je te raconte pas le nombre de drives que j'imagine...
> 
> Ah oui tiens, j'ai pas eu le temps d'ouvrir l'article, et je devrais sans doute poster cela dans le topic ddi  la rforme du droit d'auteur que le parlement europen godillot vient de voter, mais j'ai vu dans la presse une volont de l'UE de demander le retrait des contenus "extrmistes".
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'un contenu "extrmiste" ? Vous avez quatre heures.


Tout ceci sera aisment contourn par des torrents de sexe, mais je ne verrais pas d'un mauvais il que les sites pornographiques gratuits soient lourdement pnaliss, eux qui sont grs par des mafias et ont pratiquement dtruit les petits artisans.

Un contenu extrmiste, c'est de l'interracial.

----------


## Grogro

> Ca devrait tre  quel ge pour toi, sachant que le but c'est que a se fasse avant que les jeunes aient commenc  avoir une vie sexuelle (et donc potentiellement des MST) ?


Ne pas confondre ducation sexuelle et ducation comportementale (l'apprentissage de la notion de consentement). La premire est dplace avant la pr-pubert n'en dplaise aux libraux-libertaires. Qu'on foute enfin la paix aux enfants et qu'on cesse de les sexualiser  outrance. L'ducation comportementale est  faire ds la maternelle, sans pour autant chercher  dresponsabiliser les parents sinon c'est contre productif. Apprendre  respecter l'autre sexe le plus tt possible, que ce soit la domination psychologique des filles ou la domination physique des garons, mais pas que. De nos jours, la maternelle est un bon ge pour dvelopper l'galit des sexes (qui ne doit en aucun cas tre confondue avec l'indiffrenciation).

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais c'est pas un truc de primaire a !


L'ducation sexuelle c'est pas uniquement  la maternelle.




> Non mais a a ne peut pas arriver rellement ?
> L les parents ont mal fait leur job.
> 
> Dire qu'on ne touche pas les gens sans qu'ils nous l'aient demand, a n'a rien avoir avec le sexe.
> C'est juste du respect...


La main aux fesses ou soulever la jupe a commence  la maternelle.
Edit : les deux sont arrivs cette anne  ma fille. On est le 17 Septembre.

----------


## Grogro

> La main aux fesses ou soulever la jupe a commence  la maternelle.
> Edit : les deux sont arrivs cette anne  ma fille. On est le 17 Septembre.


C'est mme  la maternelle qu'on peut agir le plus efficacement.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Pornographie : Matignon veut un systme dauthentification numrique scuris*
*Permettant de valider la majorit de lutilisateur sans lidentifier*

Daprs vous, quels sont les sites qui gnrent le plus de trafic sur la toile ? Il serait facile dimaginer Google, YouTube, Facebook ou Amazon dans le Top 15, mais probablement plus difficile de deviner que deux sites franais y figurent galement. Pour tre plus prcis trois sites ddis  la pornographie font partie des 15 sites les plus visits au monde : PornHub  la septime place, XVideos  la huitime place et XNXX en treizime position. Deux de ces sites pour adultes sont franais, ils appartiennent  un certain Stphane Pacaud. Selon le site SimilarWeb, rien quen mai 2019, XVideos a reu pas moins de 3,2 milliards de visites devant XNXX et Amazon qui taient au coude  coude avec 2,5 milliards de visites.


Mais les temps sont durs pour tous les gants dInternet, quils soient dans le secteur de la recherche en ligne, du monde des rseaux sociaux ou dans lindustrie du porno. De nombreux tats, en Europe notamment, ont dcid dagir afin dempcher les plateformes pour adultes de prolifrer et, surtout, pour protger les mineurs.

 ce propos, Gregory Dorcel, DG de la socit de production de films pornographiques Marc Dorcel SA, a expliqu :  Bientt ils ne seront plus considrs comme des hbergeurs, mais des diteurs, la directive europenne qui le prvoit sera adopte en France dici deux ou trois ans  et  Ils seront alors responsables de leur contenu .

La Grande-Bretagne rendra bientt obligatoire la vrification de lge des visiteurs sur les sites pour adultes. Cette mesure obligera les internautes  fournir une pice didentit afin dtablir quils sont majeurs sous peine de voir leur fournisseur daccs Internet les empcher daccder au contenu pour adulte dsir. Selon Dorcel,  ces mesures risquent de faire fortement chuter laudience de ces sites, ils vont devoir se rinventer .

*Le cas de la France*

En France aussi la question de lidentit numrique se pose : libert et respect de la confidentialit sur Internet oui, mais il ne faut pas oublier que lanonymat est une pe  double tranchant, car elle protge tous ceux qui rpandent des contenus haineux et permet  de faux comptes de se multiplier pour propager toutes sortes de contenus illicites. Dailleurs, il est impratif pour Christophe Castaner, le ministre de lIntrieur, que le pays se dote rapidement dun systme  didentification numrique scurise pour les personnes physiques ou morales , idalement adapt au contexte franais.

Cdric O, membre du cabinet dEmmanuel Macron au sein du gouvernement Ayrault, a rcemment fait part de la volont du gouvernement de trouver des solutions afin de rsoudre le problme de laccs des plus jeunes au porno, lors dun discours  lAssemble nationale. Il imagine un systme dauthentification non intrusif bas sur un support numrique qui permettrait de valider la majorit de linternaute  lentre des sites pornos par lintermdiaire dun lecteur de carte.


Dans son allocution, il prcise :  Vous pouvez avoir des protocoles qui permettent, par exemple, de passer votre carte sur un lecteur juste pour savoir si vous tes majeur ou pas , mais sans divulguer votre identit. Un tel outil serait  extrmement intressant sur Internet , daprs lui, et  essentiel pour lutter contre laccs des enfants et des adolescents  la pornographie .

Cdric O a insist sur le fait que la solution adopte devra absolument se borner  une vrification de la majorit, sans procder  lidentification de son utilisateur, car, comme il la lui-mme soulign,  lidentit numrique est porteuse de beaucoup de choses en termes de protection . En effet, il ne faut pas oublier que le RGPD classe la vie ou lorientation sexuelle des individus parmi les donnes sensibles dont les traitements sont, sauf exception, interdits.

 La position du gouvernement est quil est hors de question quon demande aux gens de sidentifier nommment lorsquils se connectent aux rseaux sociaux ou veulent jouer  des jeux vido en ligne. Ils doivent pouvoir faire cela sous un pseudonyme, sachant quils ne sont jamais anonymes puisque derrire il y a une adresse IP et on peut aller les chercher. Elle est leve par la justice quand cest ncessaire , a-t-il dclar.

Ladministration Macron militerait pour une solution  de facilit et de simplicit , et non pour un outil de surveillance. En parallle, elle prpare une charte pour la protection des mineurs contre les contenus pornographiques. Mais peut-on vraiment techniquement protger laccs aux sites pornos dans un contexte international et crer une exception franaise et UK ou cest peine perdue ?

Signalons au passage que la semaine dernire, les dputs ont vot en premire lecture un projet de loi de la dpute LREM Laetitia Avia visant  lutter contre la haine, la violence, les discriminations, les injures  caractre raciste ou religieux et la pornographie sur Internet. Cette loi a t vote et promet dassainir Internet en France aprs son adoption. La mesure phare obligera les moteurs de recherche et les autres plateformes dInternet  retirer les contenus  manifestement  illicites sous 24 heures sous peine dtre condamns  des amendes allant jusqu 1,25 million deuros.

Mais cette loi fait dj grincer des dents, notamment du ct du Syndicat de la presse indpendante dinformation en ligne (abrg SPIIL) qui a demand que la presse sorte du primtre dapplication de cette nouvelle loi. La presse est, selon la CEDH, le chien de garde de la dmocratie et peut lgitimement rapporter des propos violents, haineux au cours de ses enqutes. Le SPIIL a estim que la censure de ces contenus, par excs de bonnes intentions, serait une catastrophe pour notre capacit  dbattre collectivement de nos enjeux de socit.

Source : Assemble nationale, Ministre de lIntrieur (PDF), SimilarWeb

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la solution voque par Cdric O ?
 ::fleche::  Peut-on vraiment techniquement protger l'accs aux sites pornos dans un contexte international et crer une exception franaise et UK ou c'est peine perdue ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les algorithmes de Tumblr identifient dj  tort certaines publications comme tant du contenu pour adultes avant le dlai du 17 dcembre
 ::fleche::  Nombreux sont les sites pornographiques qui sont injects de traceurs issus d'entreprises technologiques comme Facebook et Google
 ::fleche::  Pornographie : le gouvernement entend exiger des filtres pour empcher les enfants d'y accder, mais est-il vraiment possible de les mettre en place ?
 ::fleche::  Royaume-Uni : la loi sur la vrification de l'ge des utilisateurs de sites porno est retarde d'au moins 6 mois pour des raisons administratives

----------


## mh-cbon

hey ce serait pas de l'incitation  la pornographie que de distribuer des noms de sites de la sorte ??? faites gaffe =)

----------


## vohufr

Et c'est quand qu'on responsabilise les parents ?

----------


## pierre-y

Franchement je me marre, dja qu'il n'arrive pas a faire stopper le harclement tlphoniques qui cherche a t'escroquer...

"illicites sous 24 heures sous peine dtre condamns  des amendes allant jusqu 1,25 million deuros."
Google va surement gagner plus a ne pas le faire, autre chose?

C'est du bidon comme d'hab, tout le monde va le contourner et les politiques feront comme si a n'taient pas le cas. D'ailleurs a serait tonnant qu'ils n'y aient pas de gros clients dans le tas en passant... et quand on voit le cas Daniel Cohn-Bendit clairement la moralit elle tire une drole de gueule.

----------


## Songbird

> hey ce serait pas de l'incitation  la pornographie que de distribuer des noms de sites de la sorte ??? faites gaffe =)


L'article compare les trafics des sites, je vois pas o est le problme. O est-ce que tu as vu crit: "Hey ! Rendez-vous sur zzz.com !" ?

----------


## Neckara

> "Hey ! Rendez-vous sur zzz.com !"


Rhoo tu fais de la pub pour un Domain register maintenant ?

----------


## lsbkf

On peut pas juste faire de l'ducation sexuelle proprement  l'cole et laisser champ libre sur internet ? Non, il faut tout cacher, les laisser dcouvrir le pire truc en cachette, et se ddouaner de toute responsabilit.

----------


## air-dex

> Et c'est quand qu'on responsabilise les parents ?


Quand ils n'auront plus de poids lectoral. Taper sur les familles c'est prendre le risque qu'elles ne votent pas pour toi  la prochaine lection et elles reprsentent un sacr paquet d'lecteurs.

 cela on peut aussi ajouter le poids conomique de cette catgorie de personne qui fait tourner l'conomie de consommation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peut-on vraiment techniquement protger l'accs aux sites pornos dans un contexte international et crer une exception franaise et UK ou c'est peine perdue ?


Ben non. En plus  cause d'Hadopi c'est devenu la mode des VPN  ::mrgreen::  Dailleurs merci beaucoup  NordVPN d'avoir sponsoris autant de Youtubeurs franais, c'est vraiment sympa.  :+1: 
De toute faon : Il y aura toujours le P2P  ::P: 

 l'poque il y avait un gars dans le village qui avait Canal +, il enregistrait le film pornographie sur une VHS et elle tournait parmi ses potes.
Aprs il y a eu l'poque bnite d'eMule  ::heart:: , des gens tlchargeaient des films pornographique sans faire exprs (parce qu'ils ne regardaient pas les autres noms du fichier). Il y avait des fichiers .avi grav sur des CD.
L en CP/CE1 il doit y avoir du porno bien hardcore qui se fait changer par bluetooth.

Aprs c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui les enfants peuvent facilement avoir accs  plein de scnes pornographique,  cause des smartphones, du wifi, de la 4G, etc.

----------


## mh-cbon

> L'article compare les trafics des sites, je vois pas o est le problme. O est-ce que tu as vu crit: "Hey ! Rendez-vous sur zzz.com !" ?


bah je sais pas, regardez o on en est dans ce pays....  faire des lois au lieu d'duquer. A taper au lieu de discuter. A mentir au lieu d'assumer. A prtendre assumer plutt que de prendre ses responsabilits. Alors bon, je disais a en rigolant, mais ptet que a, a ne passe pas.

Faudra demander aux n a z i s t e de la libert d'expression.

----------


## Ryu2000

> faire des lois au lieu d'duquer.


Je crois que c'est aux parents de s'occuper de l'ducation de leurs enfants.




> A taper au lieu de discuter. A mentir au lieu d'assumer. A prtendre assumer plutt que de prendre ses responsabilits.


Ouais enfin l c'est juste une ide pour essayer d'empcher les mineurs de regarder de la pornographie.
Il y a des images et des vidos qui peuvent avoir une mauvaise influence sur les mineurs. (et mme chez les adultes, mais eux ont l'ge lgal)

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Ces mecs n'ont pas compris (ou feignent de ne pas comprendre) que sur le net, il y a toujours moyen de contourner n'importe quoi ! c'est comme hadopi, les gens passent par des vpn, ca sera pareil pour les sites adultes. On aime bien se battre contre les moulins  vent en France.  Remarque, ca fait croire qu'on fait quelque chose, c'est bien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ces mecs n'ont pas compris (ou feignent de ne pas comprendre) que sur le net, il y a toujours moyen de contourner n'importe quoi ! c'est comme hadopi, les gens passent par des vpn, ca sera pareil pour les sites adultes. On aime bien se battre contre les moulins  vent en France.  Remarque, ca fait croire qu'on fait quelque chose, c'est bien.


Les ministres brassent de l'air, c'est pour arer le Prsident, par les temps qui courent, c'est bien...  ::lol::

----------


## Kapeutini

on dirait qu'ils n'ont rien d'autres a faire (desole pour l  accent du a, clavier ricain).
Qu'es ce qui garantie l anoymat ? papa macron ? 
qu'ils s'occupent des vrais problemes ca fera changement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est comme hadopi, les gens passent par des vpn


Ou des Seedbox  ::P: 
a fait des annes que le gouvernement a reconnu qu'Hadopi ne servait  rien et qu'il allait tre arrt un jour.
En 2016, ils ont dit que la fin devrait tre en 2022 :
L'Assemble nationale vote la fin d'Hadopi, mais pour 2022



> Lchec de la Hadopi
> Cette fin programme a t propose par les cologistes et dbattue dans le cadre de la proposition de loi sur le statut des autorits administratives indpendantes et des autorits publiques indpendantes (AAI et API).  Il est ncessaire de remettre en question la Hadopi, comme le promettait le prsident de la Rpublique durant la campagne prsidentielle , ont ainsi rappel les lus Verts. *Lchec de la Hadopi dans ses missions, comme le soulignait la commission denqute du Snat, malgr son budget trs suprieur  de nombreuses AAI/API, doit interroger le lgislateur.*


C'est quand mme marrant de raliser un bilan, de se rendre compte que le programme est un chec et d'en venir  la conclusion "Encore 6 ans et on arrte".

Imaginez en entreprise si on faisait pareil "Ce logiciel ne servira jamais, on va continuer de le dvelopper encore pendant 6 ans et aprs on l'abandonne".




> Qu'es ce qui garantie l anoymat ? papa macron ?


Pour le moment il ne faut pas trop s'inquiter, ce n'est pas parce qu'un ministre souhaite implanter un systme d'authentification numrique scuris qu'il va y arriver.
C'est juste qu'ils font des annonces beaucoup trop tt, ds qu'ils ont une ide ils en parlent, avant d'avoir vraiment tudier la question.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Une dpute propose de faire de la protection des mineurs contre le porno la  grande cause nationale 2020* 
*Son projet de loi pourrait bnficier du soutien extraordinaire du gouvernement*

Trois sites ddis  la pornographie font partie des 15 sites les plus visits au monde : PornHub  la septime place, XVideos  la huitime place et XNXX en treizime position. Deux de ces sites pour adultes sont franais, ils appartiennent  un certain Stphane Pacaud. Selon le site SimilarWeb, rien quen mai 2019, XVideos a reu pas moins de 3,2 milliards de visites devant XNXX et Amazon qui taient au coude  coude avec 2,5 milliards de visites.
Mais les temps sont durs pour tous les gants dInternet, quils soient dans le secteur de la recherche en ligne, du monde des rseaux sociaux ou dans lindustrie du porno. De nombreux tats, en Europe notamment, ont dcid dagir afin dempcher les plateformes pour adultes de prolifrer et, surtout, pour protger les mineurs. En France aussi la question de lidentit numrique se pose : libert et respect de la confidentialit sur Internet oui, mais il ne faut pas oublier que lanonymat est une pe  double tranchant, car elle protge tous ceux qui rpandent des contenus haineux et permet  de faux comptes de se multiplier pour propager toutes sortes de contenus illicites.


La dpute Agns Thill vient de dposer un projet de loi visant  faire de la protection des mineurs contre la pornographie la  grande cause nationale 2020 . Il faut rappeler que le choix des grandes causes nationales (en principe une chaque anne) se fait  linitiative exclusive du Premier ministre aprs un appel  candidatures public, et non selon le bon vouloir des lus. Cela voudrait-il dire pour autant que cette initiative rglementaire na aucune chance daboutir ?

*Un projet de loi qui pourrait bnficier du soutien extraordinaire du gouvernement*

Lors du 30e anniversaire de la Convention internationale des droits de lenfant, le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron sest exprim  la tribune de lUNESCO devant 400 jeunes et a droul son plan daction pour la protection des enfants. Macron a clairement dnonc lexposition des enfants  des contenus pornographiques en ligne, 13 ans tant lge moyen de lexposition  la pornographie en France. Le prsident franais a estim que les parents devraient veiller  ce que les enfants naient pas accs  ce type de contenus sur la toile en contrlant davantage lutilisation du numrique par leurs enfants.

Il a galement invit les acteurs du numrique  trouver des solutions robustes pour viter que les enfants aient accs volontairement ou involontairement aux contenus pornographiques, prcisant que si dans 6 mois aucune solution satisfaisante nest trouve, il mettra en uvre sa propre solution en faisant voter un projet loi qui imposera aux oprateurs tlcoms dappliquer automatiquement le contrle parental. Le prsident franais a enfin assur quil va sattaquer  la responsabilit des sites web qui proposent des contenus pornographiques par lentremise dune nouvelle proposition de loi sur laudiovisuel qui exigera de la part des sites Web la mise en place de dispositifs plus efficaces de vrification dge sur ces sites pornographiques.

Le projet de la dpute Agns Thill pourrait malgr tout sinviter rapidement au sein de lAssemble nationale, sachant que Matignon veut un systme dauthentification numrique scuris permettant de valider la majorit de lutilisateur sans lidentifier pour lutter contre laccs des mineurs aux sites pornographiques.

Source : Assemble nationale

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la proposition de la dpute Agns Thill?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Pornographie : Matignon veut un systme d'authentification numrique scuris permettant de valider la majorit de l'utilisateur sans l'identifier
 ::fleche::  Des amendements largissent le champ d'application de la proposition de loi contre la haine en ligne une loi contre-productive selon des militants
 ::fleche::  Pornographie en ligne : Macron donne un dlai de six mois aux fournisseurs d'accs  internet pour appliquer le contrle parental par dfaut afin d'en limiter l'accs aux mineurs

----------


## Neckara

Dj un mineur n'a pas  se rendre sur Internet sans tre supervis par un adulte, faut-il le rappeler ?

Bon,  partir de 15ans, on peut lui donner plus de liberts, et c'est pas franchement dramatique s'il tombe sur un porno

----------


## el_slapper

> Dj un mineur n'a pas  se rendre sur Internet sans tre supervis par un adulte, faut-il le rappeler ?
> 
> Bon,  partir de 15ans, on peut lui donner plus de liberts, et c'est pas franchement dramatique s'il tombe sur un porno


J'ajouterais juste que de toutes faons, ce genre de filtre, un gamin de 12 ans le contourne en quelques minutes - alors qu'il a cote des sommes folles. Non seulement c'est un non-sens socital, comme tu le soulignes fort justement, mais c'est aussi un non-sens technique.

----------


## pierre-y

Temps qu'ils ne se seront pas occup du cas Daniel Cohn-Bendit et d'autre sa me ferra toujours marrer ce genre de proposition.

----------


## eldran64

A chaque loi qui passe dans ce sens, a me donne de plus en plus envie de barrer du web pour limiter son utilisation au strict minimum: les dclarations administratives
Pour les communications, le mail est devenu incontournable donc je vais tre oblig de rester connect.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dj un mineur n'a pas  se rendre sur Internet sans tre supervis par un adulte, faut-il le rappeler ?


Les parents vont avoir du mal  faire respecter cette rgle, surtout  cause des smartphones et tablettes, mais ce n'est pas impossible pour les parents motivs. Par contre ds que l'enfant sort ou va chez ses potes ce  ne sont plus les mmes rgles.
Beaucoup de parents lchent l'affaire et disent "va jouer avec cette tablette et arrte de nous casser les couilles".

HS : il y a des parents qui exploitent leur enfant en utilisant internet :
Ryan Kaji, 8 ans, 26 millions de dollars en un an, en tte des YouTubeurs



> La chane  Ryan's World , *lance en 2015 par les parents de Ryan, qui n'avait alors que 3 ans*, compte 22,9 millions d'abonns. Elle s'appelait initialement  Ryan ToysReview  et comprenait de nombreuses vidos du petit garon en train d'ouvrir des paquets cadeaux et de s'amuser avec ses nouveaux jouets.

----------


## GentilOurson

Je vois pas pourquoi en faire une cause, mais l'ide est bonne mais pas uniquement pour 2020 mais totalement non ralisable ! Plutt que de mettre des filtres, il faut ajouter des flics  la tche qui s'annonce ardue et totalement dmoralisante. Et faudrait aussi arrter les documentaires animaliers  la TV. lol Mme montrer la vie des animaux par analogie mne au porno. C'est perdu d'avance et mme dangereux car cela mne droit  la dictature d'un tat, car l'Internet devrait tre gr mondialement uniquement afin que les liberts et contraintes soient les mmes pour tous. (HS : Mme combat que pour l'Europe qui nous impose des rgles, les pays en tant que pays ne devraient plus avoir le droit de gouvernance.)

----------


## Heydrickx

Chez moi le routeur ne permet pas aux enfants d'accder  Internet directement.
Tout passe par un proxy local charg de filtrer les accs  certains sites et d'interdire totalement Internet au del d'une certaine heure.
Tout a pour dire que des solutions efficaces sont possibles mais pas toujours videntes  mettre en place.

Si ltat franais veut s'attaquer au problme, je trouve a trs positif. Une solution parfaite n'est probablement pas possible et les enfants les plus dbrouillards (ou les plus porno-dpendants) trouveront toujours un moyen de contourner les systmes mis en place. Mais l'accessibilit  la pornographie par les enfants est un problme grave et ce n'est pas en l'ignorant qu'on le rsoudra.
Ce qui sera mis en place sera efficace pour une certaine partie de la jeune population, et cela en vaudra dj la peine.

----------


## eldran64

> Chez moi le routeur ne permet pas aux enfants d'accder  Internet directement.
> Tout passe par un proxy local charg de filtrer les accs  certains sites et d'interdire totalement Internet au del d'une certaine heure.
> Tout a pour dire que des solutions efficaces sont possibles mais pas toujours videntes  mettre en place.
> 
> Si ltat franais veut s'attaquer au problme, je trouve a trs positif. Une solution parfaite n'est probablement pas possible et les enfants les plus dbrouillards (ou les plus porno-dpendants) trouveront toujours un moyen de contourner les systmes mis en place. Mais l'accessibilit  la pornographie par les enfants est un problme grave et ce n'est pas en l'ignorant qu'on le rsoudra.
> Ce qui sera mis en place sera efficace pour une certaine partie de la jeune population, et cela en vaudra dj la peine.


Comment s'assurer que ce n'est pas un mineur qui est en face de l'cran? Honntement je vois mal comment a pourrait se faire sans passer par un systme d'identification. Et avec un systme d'identification, adieu l'anonymat. Je veux dire que j'aille visiter un site de chasse et pche ou que j'aille visiter un site porno cela ne devrait regarder que moi et non le gouvernement. Comme dit prcdemment, c'est aux parents qu'il incombe la responsabilit de ce que font leur enfants et non le gouvernement. A partir du moment o on laisse ce rle basique de parent au gouvernement (ou tout du moins une partie), que nous reste il?

Bon sinon dans les ides  la cown, on peut imaginer des captcha  base de calcul mathmatiques que l'on n'est pas sens pouvoir rsoudre avant d'avoir atteins le niveau bac. Et je suis sr que mystrieusement le niveau global en math dans le pays augmentera  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> on peut imaginer des captcha  base de calcul mathmatiques que l'on n'est pas sens pouvoir rsoudre avant d'avoir atteins le niveau bac


C'tait probablement une blague, mais pour pinailler quand mme :
Tous les gens ne passent pas le BAC, aprs le collge on peut faire un CAP ou un Bac Pro par exemple.
Il y a diffrent BAC (S/ES/L) avec diffrents programmes de Math.
On peut avoir le BAC en n'ayant pas la moyenne en Math.
Des annes aprs le BAC on peut avoir quasiment tout oubli.




> Et avec un systme d'identification, adieu l'anonymat.


C'est peut-tre le projet  long terme du gouvernement  ::?: 
Plus le temps passe plus les citoyens sont surveill.

----------


## eldran64

> C'tait probablement une blague, mais pour pinailler quand mme :
> Tous les gens ne passent pas le BAC, aprs le collge on peut faire un CAP ou un Bac Pro par exemple.
> Il y a diffrent BAC (S/ES/L) avec diffrents programmes de Math.
> On peut avoir le BAC en n'ayant pas la moyenne en Math.
> Des annes aprs le BAC on peut avoir quasiment tout oubli.


Oui, c'tait une blague. Et puis paies ton utopie quand mme: si un seul site porno dans le monde ne met pas en place de captcha  la con, il sera largement favoris par rapport  tous les autres.
Les gens n'ont pas envie de s'emmerder  faire des maths pendant 5min pour esprer accder  un site web.
Mais en dehors du ct "lol" de la chose, je ne vois pas beaucoup de solution pour valuer l'age d'une personne sans l'identifier clairement.
Finalement les revues "- de 18" dans les bureaux de tabac risquent de revenir  la mode.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

a me rappelle a...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Dj un mineur n'a pas  se rendre sur Internet sans tre supervis par un adulte, faut-il le rappeler ?
> 
> Bon,  partir de 15ans, on peut lui donner plus de liberts, et c'est pas franchement dramatique s'il tombe sur un porno


Ce qui est dramatique c'est de lire en 2019 sur un forum publique qu'il n'est pas dramatique qu'un adolescent puisse tomber sur ces vidos qui :

mprisent les femmes
les transforment en objet
les dnaturent
violentent les femmes

Faut quand mme pas oublier que certains ne font que leur ducation sexuelle avec ces vidos.

Donc si c'est grave, minimiser cela n'est pas possible.

Le porno ne devrait tre accessible que grce  un numro de carte d'identit valide, les rseaux franais doivent filtrer tous les sites qui ne respectent pas cette rgle et infliger des amendes svres aux entreprises qui ne respectent pas a.

C'est intolrable de laisser notre jeunesse voir ces vidos perverses.

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


Tu oublies le dessin de Jon Shannow immdiatement au dessus : toutes ces mesures ne vont avoir aucun effet positif. Ca n'atteindra pas le but recherch, par contre, a rajoutera des mouchards partout pour amliorer la qualit de surveillance d'tat sur internet. Je ne veux pas d'un permis citoyen  points comme en Chine(j'espre que je n'ai pas besoin d'expliquer pourquoi...), et c'est typiquement le genre de mesures qui va dans ce sens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> violentent les femmes


Quand on fait une liste, on utilise la balise[*].
Toutes les scnes pornographiques ne sont pas violentes ou dgradantes. Ils existent des ralisatrices et des ralisateurs qui se concentre sur le plaisir de la femme. (bon aprs il y a des femmes qui aiment la violence, mais c'est encore autre chose)
Cela dit c'est vrai qu'il y a facilement moyen de tomber sur des choses horribles.




> Le porno ne devrait tre accessible que grce  un numro de carte d'identit valide


a boosterait le P2P, les seedboxs, les VPN, ce serait pas mal d'un ct  ::mouarf:: 

Bref, ce serait chouette que le porno soit moins accessible, parce que l beaucoup de trs jeunes enfants peuvent accder  un contenu hardcore illimit. (Ce n'est pas la VHS du film de Canal +)
Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a pas de solution simple pour le faire et a ressemble plutt  un cheval de Troie pour surveiller tout le monde.

Techniquement c'est impossible de tout bloqu, les enfants peuvent s'changer des fichiers, il y a du Bluetooth, il y a des cls USB, etc.
Bon alors c'est vrai que c'est moins accessible qu'utiliser un navigateur, mais en tout cas on ne bloquera pas 100% du porno.

----------


## vivid

au parent de se 'dmerder' ce sont leurs gamins, leurs responsabilits... pays de cas soc.. 

Qui commence a emmerder les entreprises qui ne veulent pas employ de snior.. Dpute bidon, les 'Don Quichiottes' de l'assemble nationale.  ::zen::   ::france::

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Quand on fait une liste, on utilise la balise[*].


Il y en a deux, j'utilise celle que je veux, si t'es pas content c'est pareil.




> Toutes les scnes pornographiques ne sont pas violentes ou dgradantes. Ils existent des ralisatrices et des ralisateurs qui se concentre sur le plaisir de la femme. (bon aprs il y a des femmes qui aiment la violence, mais c'est encore autre chose)
> Cela dit c'est vrai qu'il y a facilement moyen de tomber sur des choses horribles.
> 
> 
> a boosterait le P2P, les seedboxs, les VPN, ce serait pas mal d'un ct 
> 
> Bref, ce serait chouette que le porno soit moins accessible, parce que l beaucoup de trs jeunes enfants peuvent accder  un contenu hardcore illimit. (Ce n'est pas la VHS du film de Canal +)
> Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a pas de solution simple pour le faire et a ressemble plutt  un cheval de Troie pour surveiller tout le monde.
> 
> ...


Non il suffit d'interdire les vpn aux particuliers, c'est une technologie de guerre je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est accessible aux particuliers. Demander aux oprateurs de bannir les utilisateurs de P2P et de bloquer l'accs aux sites pornos et punir svrement ceux qui transgressent cette rgle, en coupant l'accs  internet.

Il y a plein de solution, encore faut-il avoir un peu de courage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y en a deux


C'est soit a :
ABC
Soit a :
ABC
Il y a toujours des[*], enfin bref, fais bien comme tu veux, mais tu te fais chier pour rien, c'est plus simple et plus jolie d'utiliser la fonction normalement.




> Non il suffit d'interdire les vpn aux particuliers


Mme en Chine ils n'y arrivent pas compltement !
Les VPN ne seront jamais interdit.




> Demander aux oprateurs de bannir les utilisateurs de P2P


Le P2P n'est pas illgal, on peut tlcharger ses distributions Linux en utilisant cette technologie.




> bloquer l'accs aux sites pornos


C'est une grosse industrie qui gnre normment d'argent, donc a ne risque pas d'arriver.

En 2018, Pornhub a consomm autant de bande passante que tout Internet en 2002
Qui est ce mystrieux Franais  la tte des deux sites pornos les plus visits du monde?
PORNHUB : 8 CHIFFRES TONNANTS SUR SON USAGE DANS LE MONDE

----------


## olivier1969

Bonjour,

De plus  mon sens , le problme ne se situe pas qu' la maison ou chez les 'copains' , allez faire le tour des coles dans les communes rurales :
- PC sous windows XP
- Pas de controle parental
- Pas de formations aux enseignants
- Etc ...

Pour l'avoir vcu : l'enseignante qui tombe sur un popup de porno affich en grand sur le vidoprojecteur ... et qui met les mains devant son cran pour cacher l'image ( bon je met a sous le coup du stress ) , mais je vous raconte pas les parents aprs cette msaventure ...

Donc, ces p... de dputs derrire leur bureau dor qui pondent des 'grandes causes' devrai dj all voir comment a se passe 'sur le terrain' !!!

----------


## FMJ

Certes l'objectif est louable mais comme souvent les pouvoirs publiques inversent les rles ! Comme dit plus haut, il s'agit d'un problme 100% li  la cellule familiale. C'est comme les voitures en ville : il n'y a aucune mesure efficace ds lors que l'on ne tient pas les enfants en main !

----------


## LuNaTiC93

Encore une fois sous prtexte de bonnes intentions ils vont tenter de mettre en place un systme permettant d'identifier les individus allant sur ces sites.
On ne peut pas vrifier la majorit d'une personne si ce n'est via des documents officiels discriminants ( Permis de conduire, Carte bancaire, Pice d'identit ou Numro de Tlphone ).
Si ils forcent rellement les sites franais  mettre un tel systme en place alors dans ce cas ils auront le moyen de savoir quand vous allez sur ces sites.

De toute faon les socits qui possdent ces sites ne sont pas cons, ils savent qu'ils perdraient un trafic norme et ils mettront surement un subterfuge en place, comme un hbergement dans un pays tranger ( Ex: Russie )

----------


## LuNaTiC93

> Il y en a deux, j'utilise celle que je veux, si t'es pas content c'est pareil.
> 
> 
> 
> Non il suffit d'interdire les vpn aux particuliers, c'est une technologie de guerre je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est accessible aux particuliers. Demander aux oprateurs de bannir les utilisateurs de P2P et de bloquer l'accs aux sites pornos et punir svrement ceux qui transgressent cette rgle, en coupant l'accs  internet.
> 
> Il y a plein de solution, encore faut-il avoir un peu de courage.


Interdire les VPN, couper l'accs internet et bloquer l'accs, c'est quoi la suite ? On crve les yeux et on leur coupe les mains parce qu'ils n'obissent pas au systme ? Tu as des mthodes staliniennes  :8O:

----------


## thithi83

*Protger les mineurs, c'est une ncessit.* 

*Pourquoi le faire ?* Pour le respect des tres humains qui ne sont pas que de la viande, et mme si certains producteurs de contenus pornographiques essayent d'tre plus thiques, nous sommes trs loin d'un respect rel et srieux permettant de construire des relations saines entre individus. Je suis totalement en accord avec *xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN* sur ce point (uniquement).

*Point mthode ?*
Comment y parvenir sachant que la plupart des parents sont dpasss par le fait que leurs enfants ont la maitrise des outils technologiques modernes, et eux sont bien occups par leurs contraintes professionnelles (mobilit, par exemple...) et familiales (gestion de l'intendance, par exemple, quand les parents sont rduits  tre les esclaves de leurs enfants rois... si si a existe... leur apprendre la vie autrement serait une bonne mthode, mais bon, qui a envie de faire la guerre  la maison aprs une dure journe de travail, hein) ?

L on peut opter pour de multiples utopies ou  contrario des "pseudos-solutions" certainement liberticides  ::aie:: . Dj que les dernires lois sur la libert informatique en France et dans le monde ces 10 dernires annes ont fait bouger pas mal de choses, pas forcment en bien d'ailleurs, mme si les intentions taient bonnes  ::weird:: 

Pas de TV dans la chambre, pas de TV pendant les repas, pas de tlphone mobile ni tablette ni console de jeux vidos, ni autres trucs merdiques vendus pour dcrbrer nos enfants avant qu'ils aient l'ge de se le payer en travaillant, pas de superflu et une ducation dans le respect des autres, de leur tre, de leurs cultures, de leurs Histoires, ... de l'Humanisme, c'est certainement la meilleure mthode face  la btise branlante qui pousse la jeunesse boutonneuse  un tremblement encore plus svre que celui de nos anciens malheureusement de plus en plus atteints dAlzheimer... et en l'occurence, de Parkinson aussi  ::roll:: 

Bonne journe  toutes et  tous !

----------


## Neckara

> *Pourquoi le faire ?* Pour le respect des tres humains qui ne sont pas que de la viande, et mme si certains producteurs de contenus pornographiques essayent d'tre plus thiques, nous sommes trs loin d'un respect rel et srieux permettant de construire des relations saines entre individus. Je suis totalement en accord avec *xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN* sur ce point (uniquement).


Le pire, ce n'est pas le porno, mais les jeux vidos.

Depuis que je joue  pacman, je suis devenu un drogu courant aprs des pilules blanches. Le problme, c'est que dans mes trips je vois des fantmes que j'essaye de fuir.

J'ai aussi eu une priode pokmon, j'avais attrap des souris dans ma cave et j'organisais des combats contre les poules du voisin... je perdais tout le temps mes combats et fallait que j'aille recapturer une autre souris. La seule souris qui ne soit pas morte bouffe par une poule est morte de faim quand je l'ai oubli dans une de mes balles.

Je vous dis pas aussi comme A cupulatta n'a franchement pas apprci quand j'ai reu Mario Bros pour mon nol.
D'ailleurs, a me fait penser  mon voisin, celui des poules, il tait potier, et pour me venger de mes dfaites je lui brisais toutes ses crations pendant la nuit.


Heureusement, j'ai depuis grandi, mais j'espre que mon tmoignage vous fera prendre conscience qu'il ne faut pas mettre de tels jeux dans les mains d'enfants influenables.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Nier le fait que les sites pornos ont une mauvaise influence sur la sexualit des adolescents est d'une btise sans nom.

Mais bon comme on est dans une socit du viol c'est malheureusement normal d'entendre ces discours moyengeux.

Heureusement nous sommes dans une nouvelle re et vos avis deviendront minoritaires, supplants par une pense plus progressiste, inclusive, morale, intelligible et normale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas de TV dans la chambre, pas de TV pendant les repas, pas de tlphone mobile ni tablette ni console de jeux vidos, ni autres trucs merdiques vendus pour dcrbrer nos enfants


a doit tre difficile d'empcher un adolescent d'avoir un smartphone. Un pote va lui en filer un vieux et il va se dmerder pour payer l'abonnement.
Des jeux-vido peuvent tre excellent pour n'importe qui, il existe des jeux comme Tetris, le Programme d'Entranement Crbral du Dr Kawashima, etc.
Les jeux NES ont appris la patience  plein d'enfants n dans les annes 1980, en plus a fait travailler l'imagination et la gestion de la frustration  ::P: 




> Nier le fait que les sites pornos ont une mauvaise influence sur la sexualit des adolescents est d'une btise sans nom.


La pornographie peut avoir un impact ngatif sur la sexualit des jeunes.
Sexualit des jeunes adultes : La pornographie fait des dgts graves



> Que vous confient les jeunes femmes ?
> Pendant les consultations, j'aborde toujours la question de la sexualit. Au dbut, elles rpondent souvent  tout va bien . Heureusement, c'est vrai pour une partie. Mais au fil des discussions, certaines se confient et me disent,  je ne veux plus avoir de rapports ,  je n'y arriverai plus ,  c'est nul ,  ils sont tous pareils . Ces jeunes femmes, qui n'ont pas encore 25 ans, n'aiment pas faire l'amour avec leur partenaire qui imite les acteurs pornos. Sans tre forces, elles acceptent certaines pratiques ou positions qu'elles n'auraient pas adoptes de faon spontane. S'ensuit une certaine culpabilit, l'impression de ne pas tre  la hauteur. D'autres ont des petites scheresses ou douleurs parce que le garon n'attend pas toujours qu'elle soit suffisamment excite avant la pntration. *Il faut aller vite alors que la sexualit, c'est avant tout se dcouvrir  deux.*


 cause de la pornographie la fellation s'est banalise et il doit y avoir plus de couples qui pratiquent la sodomie qu'il y a 30 ans.

Cela dit si un garon de 17 ans est trs fan des vidos de lesbiennes ou de fille en solo, il est possible que a l'influence dans une bonne direction, il va aimer les prliminaires, sa partenaire sexuelle va probablement tre contente, au moment de la pntration elle sera largement suffisamment lubrifi.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Pour se choper un cancer comme Michael Douglas ? Bouffer des hutres  Nol a vous suffit pas ?

Nan mais vraiment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour se choper un cancer comme Michael Douglas ?


Bon il y a peut-tre une histoire de papillomavirus, mais bon l'alcool et le tabac ont beaucoup plus de chance de donner le cancer que le cunnilingus...
Et de toute faon je ne parlais pas forcment de cunnilingus, il y a plein d'autres choses  faire, globalement les femmes ont beaucoup de zones rognes et ont peut utiliser autre chose que la langue pour les stimuler. (certaines femmes, dans certains contextes, peuvent trouver excitant un certain type de caresse des cheveux, je ne pense pas qu'avec la langue a marche)

Cunnilingus et cancer de la gorge : Michael Douglas dit vrai, mais pas d'inquitude



> Le papillomavirus de type 16, qui est parmi les plus agressifs et que lon retrouve dans 60% des cancers du col de lutrus, se retrouve dans 90% des cancers de loropharynx HPV-associs.
> 
> Lors des rapports bucco-gnitaux dautres types de papillomavirus peuvent tre transmis du gnital  la cavit buccale. Ces types sont dailleurs plus rpandus que le seul type 16. Aussi la probabilit dtre expos au type 16 est plus rduite quavec dautres types de HPV.
> 
> Dautre part la cavit buccale, moins soumise aux microtraumatismes, est moins rceptive que le col utrin, elle dispose de ressources immunitaires fortes permettant dliminer naturellement ces virus dans une forte proportion.
> 
> Linfection  un papillomavirus est cinq fois moins frquente au niveau buccal que gnital. Tout ceci souligne que la probabilit de dvelopper un cancer de loropharynx par la pratique du cunnilingus est trs faible.
> 
> Il nen demeure pas moins que lexposition au type 16 est un facteur de risque tabli, les hommes sont plus souvent concerns que les femmes. Il faut aussi souligner que, dans les cas de cancers de loropharynx HPV-associs, il existe un meilleur pronostic en termes de rponse aux traitements (radiothrapie et chimiothrapie). Dans le cas o les cofacteurs importants que sont le tabac et lalcool ne sont pas prsents, le fait que ce cancer soit d au papillomavirus attnue en quelque sorte la morbidit.
> ...


J'ai entendu, il y a trs longtemps, je ne sais plus o, que les gens devraient utiliser un prservatif dcoup pour faire un cunnilingus quand les 2 partenaires n'ont pas encore fait leur test IST (Aujourd'hui il y a mme toute une technologie qui a t dvelopp : Sant sexuelle: Comment utiliser une digue, ce prservatif pour cunnilingus et anulingus).

===
Enfin bref, la pornographie c'est comme tout : la littrature, le cinma, la musique, les jeux-vido, la tlvision, le thtre, etc. a peut-tre utilis pour propager des mauvaises ides.
Il y a des scnes pornographiques qui ont un effet moins nfastes que d'autres. Ce n'est pas toujours violent, les femmes ne se font pas toujours dominer. Mais globalement c'est vrai que n'importe qui peut trs facilement tomber sur des scnes dgradantes...

 moins de mettre un systme de surveillance massif qui contrle toutes les vidos que vos ordinateurs, smartphones et tablettes lisent, il n'y a pas moyen d'empcher totalement que des mineurs regardent du porno.
Quand il y a un accs  internet sans filtre parental c'est extrmement simple d'avoir accs  du contenu pornographique, les boxes proposent ce service, mais ce n'est pas  la port de tout le monde de le configurer.

----------


## Comak

L o on en est sur le terrain, c'est le visionnage dans la cours sur les smartphone par des enfants de 10ans qui vont tester ce qu'ils ont vu dans les toilettes de l'cole. Je ne connais pas beaucoup de contrles parentaux contre a. Que font les enfants avec un smartphone  10ans ? Ce n'est pas la question, c'est un fait. Les dgts sur l'imaginaire des enfants, et de tous les hommes en fait, sont durables. (Besoin d'explication sur la sensibilit masculine au visuel, lie  la production d'endorphine etc ? )

On sait  peu prs tous ici comment contourner les protections de ce type, mme celles que l'on mettrait nous mme en place. Cependant, protger un site par une pop up "as-tu 18 ans ?" c'est d'un ridicule absolu.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Pour a que ces sites devraient tre interdits, ceux qui les utilisent sont des animaux qui ne ragissent qu' leurs pulsions primitives et primaires.

Pendant ce temps les administrateurs de ces sites ce font des montagnes de pognon et rendent la socit impure, c'est le mal absolu.

----------


## Mat.M

> ceux qui les utilisent sont des animaux qui ne ragissent qu' leurs pulsions primitives et primaires.


moi je veux bien que ce soit des pulsions primitives.
Mais comment faites-vous pour crer l'Humanit alors ?

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

PMA et GPA ce ne sont pas les solutions qui manquent pourtant.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Enfin bref, la pornographie c'est comme tout : la littrature, le cinma, la musique, les jeux-vido, la tlvision, le thtre, etc. a peut-tre utilis pour propager des mauvaises ides.
> 
> .


Non la porno c'est un sale commerce  fond sur les pulsions sexuelles ngatives et malsaines ,voil c'est tout
Commerce qui doit prohib  et les "infracteurs" punis svrement.
Interdire  aux mineurs et voire seniors la pornographe est une illusion invente par les commerants de  porno pour tromper le monde des plus nafs d'entre nous.
C'est comme interdire le vin sous prtexte qu'il nocif,alors que de l'autre cot on laisse les vignerons en produire des masses (idem pour le tabac).

Un adage  local de chez moi rsume tout "il dsire le petit lait,mais il cache le pot (de petit lait)"
Cet adage  est une version du fameux mot d'Oscar Wild "je peux rsister  tout,sauf  la tentation".
Au passage  Satan le Tentateur aux pieds de bouc est l pour attiser la TENTATION.

----------


## Ryu2000

> PMA et GPA ce ne sont pas les solutions qui manquent pourtant.


C'est plus contraignant que la mthode naturelle, ce n'est pas accessible  tous (dans les pays pauvres c'est compliqu) et le sexe c'est trs bien.
5 bienfaits du sexe sur la sant (valids par la science)
Pourquoi le sexe est bon pour la sant
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de la comptition spermatique avec la fcondation in vitro, donc a doit tre moins bien.




> Non la porno c'est un sale commerce  fond sur les pulsions sexuelles ngatives et malsaines ,voil c'est tout


Ouais mais tu peux faire des trucs horrible sur d'autres supports, en littrature il y a le marquis de Sade, il y a des jeux comme Rapelay, il y a de la musique raciste, il y a des spectacles d'Arthur, etc.
Il existe du porno fministe.
"Comment le porno fministe m'a rconcilie avec mon corps"
A quoi ressemble un porno fministe ?



> Cest un cinema rotique qui prend en compte les dsirs et les gots fminins, la sexualit fminine. Mon travail reprsente les femmes comme des individus sexus et pas simplement comme des objets au service du plaisir masculin. Il dpeint la diversit dans la beaut, les valeurs et les opinions. Quand les gens pensent aux films rotiques que les femmes aiment, ils les associent au porno lesbien, ou  des ambiances romantiques du type draps blancs en soie et ptales de roses mais ces strotypes sont loigns de la ralit. 
> 
> Le nouveau porno pour les femmes reprsente le sexe et les femmes tels quils sont aujourdhui. Les femmes ont dsormais la libert de demander ce quelles veulent et comment elles le veulent, donc le sexe est devenu agrable pour les deux genres. Les femmes aiment le sexe dautant de manires diffrentes que les hommes !
> 
> A lorigine, mon projet tait destin aux femmes, mais de plus en plus de couples sont attirs par un porno au contenu intelligent, cratif et raliste.





> Interdire aux mineurs et voire seniors la pornographe est une illusion invente par les commerants de porno pour tromper le monde des plus nafs d'entre nous.


Les mineurs ne devraient pas en voir, en revanche pour certaine personne a peut avoir un effet thrapeutique ou je ne sais pas quoi, mais en gros ils ont des *besoins* et c'est mieux de les assouvir avec des vidos qu'en violant quelqu'un.
Il y a des pays dans lesquels si une femme montre un mollet elle se fait violer.
Arabie saoudite : viole par 7 hommes, elle est condamne  200 coups de fouet
Condamne  200 coups de fouet pour avoir parl de son viol collectif
Forte motion en Inde aprs un nouveau cas de viol collectif suivi d'un meurtre
Viole par 33 hommes au Brsil: "Je sens de la salet sur mon corps," tmoigne la victime
Si  la place de faire a ils auraient regard des vidos "lesbian teen dildo"...




> C'est comme interdire le vin sous prtexte qu'il nocif,alors que de l'autre cot on laisse les vignerons en produire des masses (idem pour le tabac).


O est-ce que le vin est interdit ?
Certainement pas en France vu ce que a reprsente, au niveau de la culture, de l'image et du commerce.
Un jour Sarkozy a dit qu'il ne buvait pas, a n'a pas plu aux vignerons... Il a du faire un geste pour se rattraper.
Nicolas Sarkozy met un peu d'eau dans son vin
C'est quand mme le sang du Christ c'est important ! ^^

Enfin bref, c'est la libert, on laisse aux gens le droit de se dtruire lgalement, y'en a c'est avec la nourriture, sinon il y a le tabac, l'alcool, les mdicaments, etc.
Aux tats-Unis il y a eu une priode de prohibition et a c'est trs mal pass, les riches allaient se bourrer la gueule  Cuba, les gens achetaient de l'alcool de contrebande beaucoup plus dangereuse.
Au final il y a moins de dgts quand c'est lgal, c'est pour a qu'il faudrait lgaliser la prostitution, comme a il y aurait moyen de lutter contre le proxntisme.  ::P: 




> Un adage  local de chez moi rsume tout "il dsire le petit lait,mais il cache le pot (de petit lait)"


a me fait penser  une femme en Arabie Saoudite qui dcide de masquer son corps parce que si elle montre 1cm de peau, elle risque de se faire violer par des hommes qui ne se contrlent pas du tout. (elle a intrt  cacher son pot)
Est-ce que la tentation ne serait plus forte quand l'action est illgal ? Quelque part si le porno tait illgal, les gens auraient encore plus envie d'en regarder.




> Au passage Satan le Tentateur aux pieds de bouc est l pour attiser la TENTATION.


Tout ceux qui produisent, ralisent, prforment, regardent du porno ne sont pas satanistes.
Il y a de la demande, de l'offre, donc a fait un commerce.

Porno : quand le lobby du X fait du pied aux snateurs



> Lhistoire commence presque comme un polar. Mardi soir, un snateur reoit un appel dun numro inconnu sur son portable. Il est 21 heures passes. Au bout du fil, un homme se prsente. Objet de son appel : la hausse dune taxe en faveur du CNC (Centre national du cinma). Larticle 62 du PLF a en effet pour objectif dharmoniser le taux des taxes affectes au CNC. Pour les  uvres  caractre pornographique , le texte prvoit au passage de porter le taux de la taxe sur la diffusion en vido physique et en ligne de contenus audiovisuels (appele aussi  taxe You Tube  ou  Netflix ) de 10  15%.


Protger les mineurs aujourd'hui c'est un prtexte pour augmenter une taxe mais plus tard ce sera peut-tre un prtexte pour surveiller les citoyens.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Dire que le sexe est bon pour la sant c'est juste pour flatter les animaux qui ne pensent qu' a.

C'est comme dire que marcher c'est bon pour la sant, c'est pour flatter les feignants qui n'arrivent pas  courir 2mins  10km/h sans avoir un poing de ct, bref encore de l'escroquerie intellectuelle pour qi  deux chiffres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dire que le sexe est bon pour la sant c'est juste pour flatter les animaux qui ne pensent qu' a.


Ben non il y a des tudes qui prouvent que a a des bienfaits, il y a des histoires docytocine et d'endorphine, c'est bon pour le cur, c'est bon pour lutter contre le cancer de la prostate, c'est bon pour le moral, etc.




> C'est comme dire que marcher c'est bon pour la sant


C'est toujours mieux que de ne pas marcher...
Beaucoup de gens ne font pas suffisamment d'activit physique et la marche c'est quelque chose de beaucoup moins traumatisant que la course (le vlo doit tre encore moins traumatisant, les articulations prennent beaucoup moins cher).
Les gens qui bossent dans des bureaux doivent faire de l'activit physique en dehors de leur travail, c'est important pour l'organisme, c'est pour a que c'est bien d'aller  la salle de sport faire du squat, du soulev de terre, de la presse  cuisse, etc  ::P:

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Ya aucune diffrence entre quelqu'un qui a besoin de sa dose de crack que quelqu'un qui a besoin de la dose ocytocine, les deux sont des cams.

Non ils devraient assumer leur status de larve, ils font semblant c'est assez pitoyable.

----------


## Neckara

> Ya aucune diffrence entre quelqu'un qui a besoin de sa dose de crack que quelqu'un qui a besoin de la dose ocytocine, les deux sont des cams.


Le pire, c'est ceux qui ont besoin de leur dose de monoxyde de dihydrogne, c'est les pires cams que j'ai jamais vu, peuvent pas passer une journe sans en prendre sinon ils crvent littralement.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Les gens sont irresponsables, ils ne savent pas se tenir, a ne serait pas a, a serait autre chose, ils comblent avec ce qu'ils trouvent, que ce soit l'alcool, la drague, la drogue, les clopes, les livres etc ...

Il suffit de se poser 2 secondes, de lever les yeux au ciel pour se trouver un but et se dbarrasser de ces chaines. C'est forcment plus compliqu quand on sait que la majorit de la population a un qi dhutre.

Je plains vraiment ces mollusques.

----------


## David_g

Je dois avouer que j'ai un plaisir presque coupable  voir un change entre Ryu et xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN.

----------


## Charvalos

Perso, je trouve que le forum est laiss  l'abandon et qu'il n'y a plus de rgles. Du coup, la qualit des interventions et des topics est digne du forum 15-20 de JV.com.

----------


## halaster08

> Perso, je trouve que le forum est laiss  l'abandon et qu'il n'y a plus de rgles. Du coup, la qualit des interventions et des topics est digne du forum 15-20 de JV.com.


+1
Malheureusement a fait longtemps que a dure

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non ils devraient assumer leur status de larve, ils font semblant c'est assez pitoyable.


C'est important d'avoir une activit physique rgulire sinon on peut avoir des problmes de sant.




> +1


Je ne suis pas convaincu que ce soit une grande ide de critiquer l'quipe de modration, c'est un peu comme si vous alliez chez quelqu'un pour l'insulter.
Et vous vous la pter un peu "mes interventions sont toutes d'une qualit irrprochable, ce que je dis mrite d'tre lu contrairement aux messages des autres".




> Ya aucune diffrence entre quelqu'un qui a besoin de sa dose de crack que quelqu'un qui a besoin de la dose ocytocine


C'est une hormone importante.
Science dcale : locytocine, lhormone qui rend les hommes fidles ?



> On attribue de nombreuses vertus  l'ocytocine, cette hormone produite par le cerveau : *elle contribuerait  l'attachement des parents pour l'enfant,  l'amour ou encore favoriserait les relations sociales*. Une nouvelle tude montre qu'elle a aussi tendance  rendre les hommes plus fidles.

----------


## Rayek

> Le pire, c'est ceux qui ont besoin de leur dose de monoxyde de dihydrogne, c'est les pires cams que j'ai jamais vu, peuvent pas passer une journe sans en prendre sinon ils crvent littralement.





> Les gens sont irresponsables, ils ne savent pas se tenir, a ne serait pas a, a serait autre chose, ils comblent avec ce qu'ils trouvent, que ce soit l'alcool, la drague, la drogue, les clopes, les livres etc ...
> 
> Il suffit de se poser 2 secondes, de lever les yeux au ciel pour se trouver un but et se dbarrasser de ces chaines. C'est forcment plus compliqu quand on sait que la majorit de la population a un qi dhutre.
> 
> Je plains vraiment ces mollusques.


Le troll qui se fait troller , c'est magnifique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouais mais tu peux faire des trucs horrible sur d'autres supports, en littrature il y a le marquis de Sade, il y a des jeux comme Rapelay, il y a de la musique raciste, il y a des spectacles d'Arthur, etc.
> Il existe du porno fministe.
> Si  la place de faire a ils auraient regard des vidos "lesbian teen dildo"...


Non ,ce n'est pas un argument,c'est une argutie byzantine emprunt de surcroit  l'histoire
Selon Ciceron, Neron l'empereur dbauch et malade a brul Rome pour se faire "donner l'inspiration  poetique".
Ensuite il organisa des bacchanales publiques ou patriciens et plebe se melaient nus pour forniquer.
Il organisa meme un mariage entre lui et un ephebe ou toute la pompe du mariage fut dploy
Mais selon Ciceron c'etait l ce que toute la sainte morale humaine puisque antique(non chretienne) ne pouvait tolerer.  
Le Marquis de Sade etait un marquis qui donnait corps  ses fantasmes sur des victimes en nombre limites & adultes.
Son livre ne s'est pas vendu  n'importe quel quidam mais uniquement  une classe instruite reduite(nobles,clers et bourgeois).
Au jour d'aujourd'hui les supports pirnographiques ne necessitent aucune instruction,valent presque rien , meme les sourd-muets ,les idiots,les debiles et les fous en plus des tribus les plus primitives d'Amazonie ou de Tasmanie peuvent les regarder .






> Les mineurs ne devraient pas en voir, en revanche pour certaine personne a peut avoir un effet thrapeutique ou je ne sais pas quoi, mais en gros ils ont des *besoins* et c'est mieux de les assouvir avec des vidos qu'en violant quelqu'un.
> Il y a des pays dans lesquels si une femme montre un mollet elle se fait violer.


Ah oui,tu ne sais pas quoi,eh bien moi je te le dis :c'est l'intelligence qui vient du bas,du cul.
Le viol est un crime et tu encourage le crime avec ta defense de la licence en tout.
En arabie il fait extrement chaud(plus de 40 degres) et le sable blesse tout.
Memes les hommes se voilent ,montrer un mollet ou ses fesses en arabie est un comportement anormal.
Meme  Paris ou montrer un mollet est chose courante pour un homme ou une femme , exposer ses fesses est aussi considr comme  un comportement anormal






> O est-ce que le vin est interdit ?
> Certainement pas en France vu ce que a reprsente, au niveau de la culture, de l'image et du commerce.
> Un jour Sarkozy a dit qu'il ne buvait pas, a n'a pas plu aux vignerons... Il a du faire un geste pour se rattraper.


Il y a une publicit etatique timide sur les mefaits du vin et de l'alcool mais qui ne pese pas lourd  face au lobby des vignerons et au poid des moeurs "des francs"..
[/QUOTE]



> C'est quand mme le sang du Christ c'est important ! ^^


C'est une autre galejade de clerg (l'eglise) qui a tu le Messie,esprit de Dieu,pour devoyer son message.
Le messie  n'as jamais fait la propande du vin comme la bible en temoigne(il faut la lire) ,loin de lui des racontars aussi bas.




> Enfin bref, c'est la libert, on laisse aux gens le droit de se dtruire lgalement, y'en a c'est avec la nourriture, sinon il y a le tabac, l'alcool, les mdicaments, etc.
> Aux tats-Unis il y a eu une priode de prohibition et a c'est trs mal pass, les riches allaient se bourrer la gueule  Cuba, les gens achetaient de l'alcool de contrebande beaucoup plus dangereuse.
> Au final il y a moins de dgts quand c'est lgal, c'est pour a qu'il faudrait lgaliser la prostitution, comme a il y aurait moyen de lutter contre le proxntisme.


Enfin tu te dvoiles ouvertement: tu appelles  la licence en tout.
Il ne te reste qu'   inventer  des "besoins"  ignobles  tes semblables qui excuseraient leurs  crimes  ,qui deviendront  ainsi des vertus sans gales.
Nron  l'as fait avant toi, lui qui accus sa mre Agrippine de complot pour la faire tuer par  des centurions , car sa mre  lempchait  simplement de rpudier son pouse lgitime pour la remplacer officiellement par une amante issu des bas fonds de Rome. 




> Tout ceux qui produisent, ralisent, prforment, regardent du porno ne sont pas satanistes.
> Il y a de la demande, de l'offre, donc a fait un commerce.


Ce sont ,dis-le ouvertement,ne crains rien: ce sont des saints des saints qui ne nous apportent que du bien.

----------


## bathrax

N'importe nawak. Nos dputs n'ont donc rien  faire de plus utile que d'ergoter sur des projets dbiles ??

Encore une fois, on constate ici l'ignorance crasse des politiques qui ne se rendent mme pas compte que non, ils ne peuvent pas museler l'internet...

Non mais franchement,  vous ne croyez pas qu'il y a des problmes plus srieux  rgler dans ce pays ???

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au jour d'aujourd'hui


C'est un plonasme qui passe mal, il faut dire : Aujourd'hui.




> En arabie il fait extrement chaud(plus de 40 degres) et le sable blesse tout.
> Memes les hommes se voilent ,montrer un mollet ou ses fesses en arabie est un comportement anormal.


Se couvrir du soleil c'est trs bien, mais la loi obligent les femmes  porter une abaya (longue robe noire couvrant tout le corps) et cacher leurs cheveux.
La loi a peut-tre chang, l'abaya n'est peut-tre plus obligatoire :
Arabie saoudite : ces femmes qui tombent l'abaya
Mais bon ne cacher son corps en Arabie Saoudite c'est un coup  se faire violer.




> exposer ses fesses est aussi considr comme  un comportement anormal


 paris il y a des endroits naturistes.
L'ESPACE NATURISTE  PARIS AU BOIS DE VINCENNES EST DE RETOUR
O'Naturel, c'est fini : le premier restaurant naturiste de Paris va fermer




> Il y a une publicit etatique timide sur les mefaits du vin et de l'alcool


Tout le monde sait que c'est dangereux l'alcool...
Enfin un verre de vin certains jours a ne fait pas trop de mal non plus.
Parfois c'est dans la cuisine, comme dans la fondue savoyarde, le mont d'or chaud, etc.
Je pense que c'est naturel de vouloir tre dans un tat second, il y a bien des animaux qui mangent les fruits du marula.
Les chevreuils mangent des bourgeons de sapins (et peut-tre d'picas) et finissent ivre galement.




> Le messie  n'as jamais fait la propande du vin comme la bible en temoigne


Apparemment a vient de l'vangile selon Saint Jean, le principe du catholicisme c'est de dire "l'ancien testament c'est de la merde, ce n'est pas du tout a le message de dieu".
Sang du Christ

La France est un pays catholique (la Rpublique est laque si vous voulez, mais peu importe), il y a 70 ans les gens allaient encore  l'glise. Le pain et le vin c'est important dans la culture franaise. Personnellement je n'aime pas le vin, c'est beaucoup trop compliqu comme truc.




> Enfin tu te dvoiles ouvertement: tu appelles  la licence en tout.


Lgaliser la prostitution pourrait tre bnfique pour ceux qui exercent cette profession.
Parce que l il y a des histoires de macs, de violence, etc.




> ce sont des saints


Peut-tre pas tous (surtout chez les ralisateurs), par exemple Marc Dorcell et Pierre Woodman ne sont pas sympa apparemment :
Yasmine, ex-grie Dorcel: "Maintenant je sais pourquoi je suis devenue hardeuse"



> Pendant trois ans, Yasmine fut lgrie des vidos Dorcel. Contrle total sur la vie prive, tournages sordides en Hongrie, pression mentale et physique: elle raconte.


PIERRE WOODMAN SE RVLE DANS UN DOCUMENTAIRE



> Seulement, tous les castings ne se passent pas forcment bien, il use parfois un peu trop de ce quil appelle le ct bad boy qui plat  certaines filles. Prenons lexemple de Gina Gerson en 2011. Pour sa premire vido, Gina dit non  plusieurs reprises, elle est rticente et pleure pendant que Pierre la sodomise. Sr de son fait et dans lexcitation ― prtexte quil utilise souvent pour sexcuser ―, Pierrot persiste et signe malgr la mine dconfite et lnervement de Gina.


Mais bon maintenant il y a des ralisatrices qui respectent plus les acteurs.
Les jeunes filles peuvent galement devenir cam girl, en gros elles se masturbent en se filmant avec une webcam et des gens paient pour regarder ou pour qu'elles fassent des trucs. (l elles sont leur propre chef)
Usul sortait avec une cam girl, il a mme tourn dans une scne, c'tait une histoire de "porno de gauche", je ne sais pas exactement ce qui tait de gauche l dedans...
Olly Plum et Usul, jouir en ligne
Je crois qu'aprs Olly Plum a voulu devenir un homme, et puis elle a changer d'avis. (ce n'est pas un hyper bonne exemple de personne quilibr)

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Apparemment a vient de l'vangile selon Saint Jean, le principe du catholicisme c'est de dire "l'ancien testament c'est de la merde, ce n'est pas du tout a le message de dieu".


Non ,S. Jean(youhanna)  rpte les propos du Christ  qui sont clairement de la rhtorique smitique  qui se dploie toujours par allgorie.
Le pain c'est son sacrifice ,c'est sa mort  ,le vin c'est son message.
De l   ce que la branche romaine de lglise chrtienne (lglise catholique est ne  Rome  chez les Romains gens positifs et concrets ) prenne au pied de la lettre  l'allgorie ,il y un pas allgrement franchi par les Saints Pres romains.
C'est une aubaine pour les prtres amateurs de vin(le vin tait cultiv abondamment  Rome ,le climat s'y prtant  merveille).
Le rendement  du vignoble  en  Palestine en Syrie est plutt chtif et demande des efforts  acharns..
Suivant cette interprtation de lglise Romaine(catho),on pourrait dire aux habitants de Guyane "ben y a pas de vigne,prenez du rhum de cannes  sucre c'est aussi le sang "blanc" de Jsus ( des globules blancs aprs tout)

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Au jour d'aujourd'hui


Larousse (La3rousse) je cites :
"
DIFFICULTS
EMPLOI

Au jour d'aujourd'hui : plonasme familier, _souvent employ par plaisanterie pour souligner l'opposition entre le moment prsent, l'actualit, et le pass_ : au jour d'aujourd'hui, ses actions valent vingt fois ce qu'elles valaient il y a cinq ans.
remarque
Au jour d'aujourd'hui est un double plonasme puisque aujourd'hui signifie tymologiquement   ce jour d' prsent .

Jusqu' aujourd'hui est maintenant couramment admis,  ct de jusqu'aujourd'hui qui est d'un emploi littraire et recherch. On dit aussi correctement  aujourd'hui : l'affaire a t repousse  aujourd'hui.

D'aujourd'hui en huit et aujourd'hui en huit sont tous deux corrects : je le verrai (d') aujourd'hui en huit. → demain.

D'aujourd'hui ou plus couramment aujourd'hui se disent pour  toute la journe, de toute la journe  : il ne viendra pas d'aujourd'hui ou aujourd'hui.
"

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Non ,ce n'est pas un argument,c'est une argutie byzantine emprunt de surcroit  l'histoire
> Selon Ciceron, Neron l'empereur dbauch et malade a brul Rome pour se faire "donner l'inspiration  poetique".
> Ensuite il organisa des bacchanales publiques ou patriciens et plebe se melaient nus pour forniquer.
> Il organisa meme un mariage entre lui et un ephebe ou toute la pompe du mariage fut dploy
> Mais selon Ciceron c'etait l ce que toute la sainte morale humaine puisque antique(non chretienne) ne pouvait tolerer.


Bon, juste un commentaire sur la source : Ciceron est dcd en *43 avant* J.C., Nron est n en *37 aprs* J.C.
Un gnie de l'anticipation, ce Ciceron. "Total respect"...  ::zen::  Une confusion avec Tacite, peut-tre ?

Pour ce qui est de l'incendie de Rome, la vision actuelle est plutt qu'i tait li au fait que la ville tait construite en majorit en bois et que l'incendie est vite devenu incontrlable, par contre Nron a t blanchi sur ce fait.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicron
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nron
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_incendie_de_Rome
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tacite

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bon, juste un commentaire sur la source : Ciceron est dcd en *43 avant* J.C., Nron est n en *37 aprs* J.C.
> Un gnie de l'anticipation, ce Ciceron. "Total respect"...  Une confusion avec Tacite, peut-tre ?
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'incendie de Rome, la vision actuelle est plutt qu'i tait li au fait que la ville tait construite en majorit en bois et que l'incendie est vite devenu incontrlable, par contre Nron a t blanchi sur ce fait.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicron
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nron
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_incendie_de_Rome
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tacite


Oui exact, et merci.  Tacite l'historien (Annales Romaines).
Quant   Nron et tous les crimes qu'il  a commis,  rien ne peut le blanchir.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Se couvrir du soleil c'est trs bien, mais la loi obligent les femmes  porter une abaya (longue robe noire couvrant tout le corps) et cacher leurs cheveux.


Allons,allons ,un peu de bon sens paysan,parbleu.
Comment voudrais -tu qu'un mir ou un quidam de Saoudie avec une  "keffiah" sur la tte  (ample foulard  carreau rose) et 2 "gandouras" tombantes puisse enjoindre  sa femme  de se dvtir et se promener en mini jupe.
A moins qu'il ne lemmnes   Paris ou en Italie,l ou le climat le permet du moins en t.
Les horaires de sortie dans la rue  Riyad ,Djeddah ou Mecque sont , cause de la canicule  ,comme suit:
matin : 4h30  - 8h
soiree : 17 h-22 h.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
>  paris il y a des endroits naturistes.


Je suis patient et j'attendrais le jour(si je suis toujours de ce monde) ou la licence que tu prches triomphera.
La je payerais pour te contempler comme un vers nu , boulevard de la Rpublique ou de Magenta.

Il faut arrter de propager de tels propos,la licence n'en pas besoin, elle est assez forte par elle-mme.
"Chaque me est parfaite, Dieu l'as dou de vertu et de vice" (Coran).

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Moi aussi je peux sortir une citation qui veut rien dire

"Quelle est la femme qui, si elle possde dix drachmes et vient  en perdre une, n'allume la lampe, ne balaie sa maison et ne cherche avec soin jusqu' ce qu'elle l'ait retrouve."

Bible


https://dicocitations.lemonde.fr/auteur/495/La_Bible/40.php

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le pain c'est son sacrifice ,c'est sa mort  ,le vin c'est son message.


Celui qui mange ma chair et boit mon sang a la vie ternelle, et moi, je le ressusciterai au dernier jour. Car ma chair est vraiment une nourriture, et mon sang est vraiment un breuvage. Celui qui mange ma chair et boit mon sang, demeure en moi, et moi en lui.
Le vin devait tre important pour Jsus  certains moment parce que dans les vangiles il y a des histoires de Jsus qui transforme l'eau en vin.

Bref, laissez-tomber Jesus, a fait des sicles que le vin est important en France et ce n'est pas prt de changer.
On est plutt dans le trip "nous produisons les meilleurs vins, ils sont rputs dans le monde entier". Le vin c'est une fiert pour certains. Il y a galement des Absinthes franaises et le cognac qui sont rputs mondialement.




> Jusqu' aujourd'hui est maintenant couramment admis


a dpend par qui... (Au jour d'aujourd'hui: ne faites plus la faute !)
Lors d'un entretien d'embauche ce n'est vraiment pas conseill. C'est aussi grave que rpter "genre" ou "en fait".
Cette expression existe depuis des sicles, mais elle est dgueulasse.
Bref on s'en fout, on va dire que c'est tolr.




> puisse enjoindre  sa femme  de se dvtir et se promener en mini jupe.


Il y a des articles qui parlent des saoudiennes qui ne veulent plus porter l'abaya, elles veulent porter autre chose et pouvoir montrer leurs visages ou leurs avant-bras, etc.
En Arabie Saoudite les femmes n'ont pas beaucoup de droits, il faut qu'un homme prenne toute les dcisions (le pre, le frre ou le mari), c'est en train de changer, mais c'est lent.

Il y a une thorie qui dit qu'il y a des millnaires et des millnaires dans la rgion de l'Arabie Saoudite actuelle, on surprotgeait les femmes pour qu'elles ne se fassent pas mettre enceinte par un pauvre, par que l-bas c'est dsertique et sans ressource tout la famille allait mourir, donc c'tait ok pour un riche d'avoir plusieurs femmes, parce qu'il avait les moyens de les entretenir. Les tenues saoudienne qui masquent le corps c'est pour viter aux hommes de trouver les femmes sexy et d'essayer de coucher avec.
Je trouve que a se tient comme en thorie.




> Je suis patient et j'attendrais le jour(si je suis toujours de ce monde) ou la licence que tu prches triomphera.


Je ne suis absolument pas dans le trip naturiste, je suis trs pudique, je dteste tre torse nu en dehors de la douche.
Je dis juste qu'en France il y a des endroits o t'as le droit d'tre tout nu en public.
Il y a des fministes hardcore qui montrent leur seins parfois et a ne fait pas scandale, les mdias aiment bien parce que a fait des vues.
Seins nus lors d'une manifestation : nouvelle relaxe  Paris pour les Femen
Gilets jaunes : la manifestation silencieuse des "Marianne" seins nus sur les Champs-Elyses

----------


## MABROUKI

> Moi aussi je peux sortir une citation qui veut rien dire
> 
> "Quelle est la femme qui, si elle possde dix drachmes et vient  en perdre une, n'allume la lampe, ne balaie sa maison et ne cherche avec soin jusqu' ce qu'elle l'ait retrouve."
> 
> Bible
> 
> 
> https://dicocitations.lemonde.fr/aut...a_Bible/40.php


Tu te trompes sur le sens allgorique  de cette citation car tu la prends  la lettre comme tout franc.
Elle veut simplement dire qu'une femme est un tre acharn & obstin qui ne renonce jamais  ses fins.
Si tu es marie ,enfonce-la dans ton crane et si tu es clibataire retiens l avec soin. Elle te sauveras dans tes relations  ta future moitie.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Ouais mais si t'es gay a marche pas

----------


## MABROUKI

> Celui qui mange ma chair et boit mon sang a la vie ternelle, et moi, je le ressusciterai au dernier jour. Car ma chair est vraiment une nourriture, et mon sang est vraiment un breuvage. Celui qui mange ma chair et boit mon sang, demeure en moi, et moi en lui.
> Le vin devait tre important pour Jsus  certains moment parce que dans les vangiles il y a des histoires de Jsus qui transforme l'eau en vin.


J'insiste le vin est une allgorie purement smitique  son  message comme lorsqu'on dit de nos jours "boire les paroles". c..d couter avec attention le discours de quelqu'un.
Le vin tait une denre rare  cette poque et disponible uniquement  la table des riches .Comme le christ est juif  & qu'il s'adressait aux pauvres,aux dmunis et aux esclaves  et qu'il a prch  des juifs en nombre  et de surcrot Prophte (du moins pour moi), par suite  dmiurge et capable de miracles (tous les prophtes juifs avaient ce don depuis Abraham), rassasier les dmunis des dmunis avec du bon vin rserv aux potentats romains et aux riches tait le moindre des miracles qu'il pouvait faire.
Si tu t'avises dtre prophte aujourd'hui, tu serais oblig de servir du caviar  gogo pour retenir tes disciples, tu serais oblig de voler sans aronef etc...
Mais  nous devons boire son message comme un breuvage pour nous fortifier.







> Lors d'un entretien d'embauche ce n'est vraiment pas conseill. C'est aussi grave que rpter "genre" ou "en fait".
> Cette expression existe depuis des sicles, mais elle est dgueulasse.
> Bref on s'en fout, on va dire que c'est tolr.


C'est une expression populaire juste puisque le mot "aujourd'hui"(Hodie) lui -mme dont l'origine latine s'est perdu veut dire "ce jour mme".
En anglais  qui est driv de l'ancien franais on dit "ToDay"




> Il y a des articles qui parlent des saoudiennes qui ne veulent plus porter l'abaya, elles veulent porter autre chose et pouvoir montrer leurs visages ou leurs avant-bras, etc.
> En Arabie Saoudite les femmes n'ont pas beaucoup de droits, il faut qu'un homme prenne toute les dcisions (le pre, le frre ou le mari), c'est en train de changer, mais c'est lent.
> 
> Il y a une thorie qui dit qu'il y a des millnaires et des millnaires dans la rgion de l'Arabie Saoudite actuelle, on surprotgeait les femmes pour qu'elles ne se fassent pas mettre enceinte par un pauvre, par que l-bas c'est dsertique et sans ressource tout la famille allait mourir, donc c'tait ok pour un riche d'avoir plusieurs femmes, parce qu'il avait les moyens de les entretenir.


Les saoudiennes ,a travers le rejet du voile,veulent en fait plus de libert.
Il y a des millnaires et ce n'est pas une thorie mais l'histoire des arabes par eux-mmes qui rapporte que les femmes taient des bouches  nourrir inutiles qu'on enterraient  la naissance.
Car les combats implacables et incessants des tribus pour survivre  dans un dsert aride et aux ressources  rares,exigent des mles.
Seul les chefs de tribus pouvaient entretenir plusieurs femmes mais dans le but d'avoir des garons en nombre.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*France : le Snat approuve le contrle renforc de lge des internautes accdant aux sites pornographiques*
*Et voque les pistes FranceConnect et paiement par carte bancaire pour l'implmentation*

LAssemble nationale a, en janvier 2020, procd  un vote en faveur dune loi relative  cette mesure de contrle renforc de lge des internautes accdant aux sites pornographiques, ce, suite au dpt en fin danne dernire dun projet y relatif par la dpute Agns Thill. Le Snat vient de lui emboter le pas dans le cadre de lexamen de la proposition de loi visant  protger les victimes de violences conjugales. 

Lamendement qui intgre le texte de la proposition  protger les victimes de violences conjugales  aprs son article 11 stipule que : 

 Lorsquil constate quune personne dont l'activit est d'diter un service de communication au public en ligne permet  des mineurs davoir accs  des contenus pornographiques en violation de larticle 227-24 du Code pnal, le prsident du Conseil suprieur de laudiovisuel adresse  cette personne, par tout moyen propre  en tablir la date de rception, une mise en demeure lui enjoignant de prendre toute mesure de nature  empcher l'accs des mineurs au contenu incrimin. La personne destinataire de linjonction dispose dun dlai de quinze jours pour prsenter ses observations.

 l'expiration de ce dlai, en cas d'inexcution de linjonction prvue au premier alina du prsent article et si le contenu reste accessible aux mineurs, le prsident du Conseil suprieur de laudiovisuel peut saisir le prsident du tribunal judiciaire de Paris aux fins dordonner, en la forme des rfrs, que les personnes mentionnes au 1 du I de l'article 6 de la loi n 2004-575 du 21 juin 2004 pour la confiance dans lconomie numrique mettent fin  l'accs  ce service. Le procureur de la Rpublique est avis de la dcision du prsident du tribunal.

Le prsident du Conseil suprieur de laudiovisuel peut saisir le prsident du tribunal judiciaire de Paris aux mmes fins lorsque le service de communication au public en ligne est rendu accessible  partir d'une autre adresse.

Le prsident du Conseil suprieur de laudiovisuel peut galement demander au prsident du tribunal de judiciaire de Paris dordonner, en la forme des rfrs, toute mesure destine  faire cesser le rfrencement du service de communication en ligne par un moteur de recherche ou un annuaire.
Le prsident du Conseil suprieur de laudiovisuel peut agir doffice ou sur saisine du ministre public ou de toute personne physique ou morale ayant intrt  agir. 

En dautres termes, le texte introduit en France un dispositif de blocage des sites pornographiques encadr par la justice. Il attribue au prsident du Conseil suprieur de lAudiovisuel (CSA) une nouvelle prrogative : faire le guet sur Internet et servir des mises en demeure aux sites web qui ne respectent pas les exigences lgislatives de la France. Les diteurs disposeront de 15 jours pour rpondre ou pour se conformer aux demandes du CSA. Sinon, celui-ci pourra saisir le tribunal judiciaire de Paris pour demander le blocage du site par les fournisseurs daccs Internet franais et leur drfrencement sur les moteurs de recherche. Le dispositif sinspire de celui pilot par lAutorit de rgulation des jeux en ligne et mis en place pour lutter contre les cercles de jeu en ligne illgaux. 

Prochaine tape : la commission mixte paritaire o les deux versions du texte (celles de lAssemble nationale et du Snat) feront lobjet dharmonisation. La promulgation et la publication au Journal officiel devraient suivre de faon logique.


Cest dans la mise en uvre que le flou demeure.  ce propos, lamendement propose de sappuyer sur FranceConnect ou sur des vrifications en lien avec le paiement par carte bancaire ; des solutions aux limites videntes susceptibles de plomber ladoption de ces mesures de contrle par les internautes. En effet, il deviendrait plus ais pour qui est dsireux datteindre un tel objectif de relier les habitudes de navigation en ligne d'un individu  son identit. En sus, ces donnes pourraient potentiellement tre obtenues par des pirates renforant les carts en matire de confidentialit dj lgions. De plus, si lapplication de la mesure peut tre considre comme plus ou moins aise pour les sites franais dans la filire pornographique, la partie la plus complexe de lquation est celle en lien avec les plateformes trangres. En tout cas, dans un cas comme dans lautre, la solution VPN demeure. Cest pour ce lot de raisons quun projet de loi similaire a  finalement t abandonn au Royaume-Uni. 

Source : Amendement 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous de la pertinence de cette mesure ? 
 ::fleche::  Quels obstacles voyez-vous  sa mise en oeuvre ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Caroline du Sud : un projet de loi veut bloquer les contenus obscnes affichs sur les appareils connects  internet par l'intgration d'un filtre
 ::fleche::  L'tat devrait-il fermer les sites pornographiques ? Oui, selon une proposition de loi relative  la lutte contre les violences faites aux femmes
 ::fleche::  Pornographie : le gouvernement entend exiger des filtres pour empcher les enfants d'y accder, mais est-il vraiment possible de les mettre en place ?
 ::fleche::  Royaume-Uni : la loi sur la vrification de l'ge des utilisateurs de sites pornos est retarde d'au moins 6 mois pour des raisons administratives

----------


## Neckara

Ils rigolaient quand je tlchargeais mon porno avant de le regarder... qui rigole maintenant ?

----------


## Bundy*Al

C'est une trs bonne chose. Mme si techniquement il y a des failles a limitera l'accs  cette saloperie notamment pour les plus jeunes.

----------


## technick

Et puis une fois que ce sera fait on pourra tracer les majeurs et appliquer les meme blocages  tout ce qui ne plait pas aux religieux de droite  ::calim2:: 

Un proxy installable par les parents ne suffisait pas ? Ah non les parents ne grent pas l'education de leurs enfants, c'est a l'education nationale de faire a.

----------


## surcouf1

Qui sont les personnes exactes caches derrire "_les personnes mentionnes au 1 du I de l'article 6 de la loi n 2004-575 du 21 juin 2004 pour la confiance dans lconomie numrique mettent fin  l'accs  ce service._" ?

----------


## Mingolito

Pour appel l'UK avait vot une loi similaire mais ils ont abandonn :  loi pas applicable : Sites pas bas en Europe, VPN, etc.

Il faudrait une loi mondiale accepte par tous les tats au monde.
Et il faudrait un systme de contrle de l'age au niveau mondial, ce qui reviendrais a avoir un fichier d'identit au niveau mondial, ce qui n'existe pas.

Bref on paie des politiciens incomptents qui servent  rien,  part se faire corrompre par les lobbies et les promoteurs immobiliers (voir Balkany pour savoir comment a marche).

----------


## Fagus

C'est pas forcment si inapplicable. Faut juste voir la volont du gouvernement et de l'administration  bloquer les sites trangers non consentants. C'est sans doute assez simple, les listes sont connues des diteurs de filtres. Quant aux VPN, le quidam lamba ne s'en sert pas.
Un certain nombre de sites trangers ont juste bloqu les IP franaises je crois, pour ne pas avoir  investir dans les histoire de conformit RGPD/ cookies alors qu'ils n'ont pas de chiffre d'affaire ici. Donc, a dpend de la volont.

----------


## melka one

> Quant aux VPN, le quidam lamba ne s'en sert pas.


quand il s'agit de cul les gens deviennent intelligent.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## AllanTK

Les solutions proposs sont inacceptables:
se faire "accepter" par un site tier (donc tracer)ou fournir sa carte bancaire  un site qui va "promettre" de ne pas l'utiliser...

----------


## gerard093

> *Un coup de pouce au darknet / darkweb ?*
> 
> "Parce que le diable est dans les dtails, une vision sans nuance ne peut prtendre  la comprhension du monde."



C'est en interdisant l'alcool avec la prohibition que les tats unis ont donn un beau coup de pouce  l'essor de la mafia.

Rappelons que le darkweb contient des ressources pornographiques incontrles. La mise sous contrle des sites vidos porno majeur va donc rorienter la consommation des mineurs vers le web hors de contrle - pdophilie incluse.

Ensuite il est toujours possible d'accder aux sites pornos via TOR par exemple, et de ce fait de prendre tous les aspects d'un client extrieur  la France.

Conclusion ; encore une loi dbile qui restreint les liberts et ouvre la voie au pire !!!

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> France : le Snat approuve le contrle renforc de lge des internautes accdant aux sites pornographiques et voque les pistes FranceConnect et paiement par carte bancaire pour l'implmentation
> 
> Quel commentaire faites-vous de la pertinence de cette mesure ?


Alors dj FranceConnect ils peuvent rver. Franceconnect c'est l'utilisation du numro de scurit sociale ou de son numro fiscal ... Il y a tout pour que la CNIL mette un vto. 
Pour les CB c'est aussi perdu d'avance. Quid de l'utilisation d'une carte PCS ou il n'y aucune possibilit de remonter jusqu'au propritaire ? Donc un mineur avec une PCS peut trs bien matter du pono  ::aie:: 




> Quels obstacles voyez-vous  sa mise en oeuvre ?


L'utilisation du numro de scurit sociale , du numro fiscale ou des numros de CB PCS ... 

---

Je propose d'utiliser la mthode forte. Un moyen de dgouter les plus jeunes de ces sites ... expliquer l'envers du dcors qui est trash ... L'ide est de dgouter pour ne pas rendre addict. Je ne sais pas si c'est faisable ?  

Cela demande d'aller au culot et de casser les barrires . Ne tre une petite nature, savoir tre ouvert d'esprit , pas tre un puritain , faire tomber la "bien scance"  la franaise  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen:: 

On essaye bien pour l'accidentologie routire ... pourquoi pas dans la lutte contre l'addiction au porno ... ::roll::

----------


## pierre-y

Ca va surtout ne servir a rien. Les legislateurs sont compltement a l'ouest car cette interdiction sera facilement contourn. Encore un loi faite pour lesbroufe.

----------


## Mingolito

> C'est pas forcment si inapplicable. Faut juste voir la volont du gouvernement et de l'administration  bloquer les sites trangers non consentants. C'est sans doute assez simple, les listes sont connues des diteurs de filtres. Quant aux VPN, le quidam lamba ne s'en sert pas.
> Un certain nombre de sites trangers ont juste bloqu les IP franaises je crois, pour ne pas avoir  investir dans les histoire de conformit RGPD/ cookies alors qu'ils n'ont pas de chiffre d'affaire ici. Donc, a dpend de la volont.


Mais non il suffit de passer par un autre serveur de dns, un proxy, un vpn, etc...
Inapplicable.
Malgr Hadopi les gens continuent de faire du tlchargement illgal tellement c'est facile via vpn, seedbox, etc.

----------


## Neckara

> Malgr Hadopi les gens continuent de faire du tlchargement illgal tellement c'est facile via vpn, seedbox, etc.


C'est surtout que Hadopi ne "surveille" (je crois) que les torrents... pour tout ce qui est tlchargement direct ou streaming, c'est la fte du slip.

Il me semblait aussi avoir entendu qu'Hadopi ne surveillait pas toute la France. Sachant qu'elle s'intresse aussi plus aux personnes mettant  disposition les fichiers que ceux les tlchargent.

En effet, il est plus facile de courir aprs les 1% qui mettent les fichiers en ligne, que les 95% qui les utilisent... les prisons sont pas assez grosses.  ::mouarf:: 


... je devrais lancer le "slip Hadopi". Ds que tu tlcharges en masse, tu mets la musique  fond, tallumes tes lumires d'ambiance, tu mets ton slip Hadopi sur la tte, et c'est parti pour la fte.


EDIT: Ah, zut le slip d'Hadopi existe dj.

----------


## strato35

hum... C'est bte les gens finiront par produire leurs pr0n eux mme du coup ... petite pense pour les amateurs de ... vidos exotiques pas forcment trs morale...   ::mouarf:: 

Sinon hors troll, utiliser FranceConnect pour accder aux sites .. mouais j'aime pas trop l'ide d'avoir  demander gentillement  ltat si je peux voir quelqu'un se faire pter la rondelle, alors qu'eux le font sans me demander mon avis.
Les interdits bancaires sans carte bleu seront ravis eux aussi ...
Dsol pour la mauvaise foi ou le langage cr, mais c'est aussi un grand ras-le-bol de voir des gens qui passent plus de temps  trouver tout les moyens possible pour nous la mettre et nous surveiller plutt que de se concentrer sur les vrais problmes qui divisent le pays.

Une question srieuse cette fois, quelqu'un aurai un vpn  me conseiller ? Payant ou non tant qu'il est efficace, rapide, discret et respectueux de la vie prive.

----------


## David_g

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Alors dj FranceConnect ils peuvent rver. Franceconnect c'est l'utilisation du numro de scurit sociale ou de son numro fiscal ... Il y a tout pour que la CNIL mette un vto. 
> Pour les CB c'est aussi perdu d'avance. Quid de l'utilisation d'une carte PCS ou il n'y aucune possibilit de remonter jusqu'au propritaire ? Donc un mineur avec une PCS peut trs bien matter du pono


Je ne vois pas le problme CNIL sur l'utilisation de france connect en fait.

----------


## tanaka59

> Je ne vois pas le problme CNIL sur l'utilisation de france connect en fait.


FranceConnect est un service pour se connecter aux :

site des impots
site de l'assurance maladie/MSA/rgime spciaux
site du service publique
site de "l'identit numrique" de la poste

L'id de connexion est le numro de scu et/ou le numro fiscale ...

Tu va te connecter  un site de luc avec ton scu via franceconnect ?  ::ptdr:: 

Puis le jour ou un piratage passe par la ... le pirate a ton numro de scu/fiscal et peut s'inscrire sur n'importe qu'elle site gouvernemental ou tu ne l'es pas ... 

Puis modifier tes identifiants et usurper ton identit  ::roll:: 

> au final il pourra toucher des prestas caf, pole emploi, tre rembours par les impts  ta place : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...irates-1347835

2000 comptes dtects sur les plusieurs de millions imposables c'est peu ... quid des non dtcts ? 

On paye suffisamment dimpts ... pas besoin de tenter le diable et de crer une faille ou l'administration franaise peut se faire ponctionner de l'argent ... Cet argent dtourn , ces tes impts , les miens ...

----------


## Neckara

Non, tu dis n'importe quoi.

France Connect ne donne pas les logins [que tu appelles ID de connexion] (n de scurit sociale/fiscal/autre) ou mot de passes aux sites utilisant son service.


Les seules informations donnes sont indiques ici (ce qui est dj assez problmatique) :
https://partenaires.franceconnect.go...identite-pivot

----------


## transgohan

> France Connect ne donne pas les logins [que tu appelles ID de connexion] (n de scurit sociale/fiscal/autre) ou mot de passes aux sites utilisant son service.


Je pense qu'il voulait plutt parler de phishing que d'exploitation directe du systme de connexion.
Si la fentre France Connect se dmocratise sur tous les sites car obligatoire, alors on risque de voir apparatre de fausses fentres dans le seul but de rcuprer ces identifiants.

Je ne suis pas un gros amateur de porno, mais  bien y rflchir c'est clair qu'il ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'utiliser un systme de connexion li  mon compte des impots pour y naviguer...
Tout comme je n'utilise pas le mme mot de passe et adresse email pour un site gouvernemental et un site de e-commerce. C'est le mme principe sous-jacent de scurit par cloisonnement.

----------


## tanaka59

> Non, tu dis n'importe quoi.
> 
> France Connect ne donne pas les logins [que tu appelles ID de connexion] (n de scurit sociale/fiscal/autre) ou mot de passes aux sites utilisant son service.
> 
> Les seules informations donnes sont indiques ici (ce qui est dj assez problmatique) :
> https://partenaires.franceconnect.go...identite-pivot


https://www.service-public.fr/compte/se-connecter

Je ne raconte pas n'importe quoi ... Renseignes toi sur les sites gouvernement avant . Pour se connecter sur " service-public.fr " , tu as au choix :

1) un compte directement sur service-public.fr
ou bien
2) utiliser FranceConnect 
   2a) via ton numro fiscale
   2b) via ton numro de scu
   2c) via un identifiant fourni par laposte/alicem/mobilconnect

Le risque de piratage EXISTE ... un petit malin peut trs bien russir  trouver comment rcuprer le numro fiscale ou de scu ... Un keylogger,un outil pour couter le trafic de data ...




> Je pense qu'il voulait plutt parler de phishing que d'exploitation directe du systme de connexion.


Non , non , je parlais bien du risque de piratage d'un service comme FranceConnect . 

Testes un service comme "https://www.service-public.fr/compte/se-connecter" , avec tes identifiants des impots ou de la scu ... Tu verras cela marche. 




> Si la fentre France Connect se dmocratise sur tous les sites car obligatoire, alors on risque de voir apparatre de fausses fentres dans le seul but de rcuprer ces identifiants.


C'est mme l'un des buts recherchs. Depuis quelques annes la CNIL ne voulait pas que l'on relie un numro fiscal  un numro de scu ... Pour diffrencier des dmarches de sant des dmarches fiscales. 

Problme avec la loi "travail" et le "prlvement  la source" l'employeur peut avoir accs  ces 2 numros ... Le tabou est tomb . Mme des mutuelles ou des organismes de prvoyances retraites peuvent y avoir accs avec la DSN maintenant. 

On a un numro de scu  vie . Et plusieurs numros fiscaux ... Cela peut voluer au cours d'une vie. En cas de mariage , divorce, dcs, pacse ...




> Je ne suis pas un gros amateur de porno, mais  bien y rflchir c'est clair qu'il ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'utiliser un systme de connexion li  mon compte des impots pour y naviguer...


C'est mme du bon sens ...




> Tout comme je n'utilise pas le mme mot de passe et adresse email pour un site gouvernemental et un site de e-commerce. C'est le mme principe sous-jacent de scurit par cloisonnement.


La CNIL le dit trs bien elle mme. Avoir "plusieurs" identits numriques ... Plusieurs comptes avec des mots de passes diffrents pour l'administratif et la sant par. Puis d'autres comptes pour les loisirs.

----------


## David_g

> Le risque de piratage EXISTE ... un petit malin peut trs bien russir  trouver comment rcuprer le numro fiscale ou de scu ... Un keylogger,un outil pour couter le trafic de data ...
> 
> Non , non , je parlais bien du risque de piratage d'un service comme FranceConnect .


Du coup, tu as le mme risque chaque fois que tu vas payer tes impts. L'argument Keylogger me parait un peu inutile. Si tu as un keylogger sur ton poste, tu n'as plus aucune scurit. c'est indpendant de France Connect en soi.





> Testes un service comme "https://www.service-public.fr/compte/se-connecter" , avec tes identifiants des impots ou de la scu ... Tu verras cela marche.


Oui c'est le but.  Par contre Service-public ne connait en rien ton identifiant/mot de passe des impts ou de la scu. il rcupre seulement un Token lui disant que tu t'es identifi sur le site de la scu/impts.





> Je pense qu'il voulait plutt parler de phishing que d'exploitation directe du systme de connexion.
> Si la fentre France Connect se dmocratise sur tous les sites car obligatoire, alors on risque de voir apparatre de fausses fentres dans le seul but de rcuprer ces identifiants.
> 
> Je ne suis pas un gros amateur de porno, mais  bien y rflchir c'est clair qu'il ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'utiliser un systme de connexion li  mon compte des impots pour y naviguer...
> Tout comme je n'utilise pas le mme mot de passe et adresse email pour un site gouvernemental et un site de e-commerce. C'est le mme principe sous-jacent de scurit par cloisonnement.


Totalement d'accord avec toi. c'est juste que j'utilise France Connect pour plusieurs clients, du coup je me demandais s'il avait eu vent d'un vrai souci.

----------


## benjani13

Du coup l'tape suivante c'est une taxe sur le porno, vu que France connect est utilis, genre comme pour la contribution  l'audiovisuelle? Si tu t'es connect dans l'anne tu paie.  ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

> Du coup, tu as le mme risque chaque fois que tu vas payer tes impts. L'argument Keylogger me parait un peu inutile. Si tu as un keylogger sur ton poste, tu n'as plus aucune scurit. c'est indpendant de France Connect en soi.


L'ide ici ou l'on doit garder un point de vigilance , c'est que aucun programme malveillant ne viennent se mettre entre France Connect et le service tatique ou l'on se connecte.




> Oui c'est le but.  Par contre Service-public ne connait en rien ton identifiant/mot de passe des impts ou de la scu. il rcupre seulement un Token lui disant que tu t'es identifi sur le site de la scu/impts.


Le token peut justement permettre de rcuprer la data d'un autre service de l'tat. Par exemple de Ameli pour les Impots.

C'est lors de cette transhumance entre service A et B que le point de vigilance intervient.

----------


## Neckara

> L'ide ici ou l'on doit garder un point de vigilance , c'est que aucun programme malveillant ne viennent se mettre entre France Connect et le service tatique ou l'on se connecte.


De quoi parles-tu exactement ?

L'utilisateur interagit normalement directement avec France Connect, et le service s'authentifie auprs de France Connect.





> Le token peut justement permettre de rcuprer la data d'un autre service de l'tat. Par exemple de Ameli pour les Impots.
> 
> C'est lors de cette transhumance entre service A et B que le point de vigilance intervient.


C'est possible, je ne connais pas OpenID suffisamment pour dire si c'est le cas ici.

Cependant, je prsume qu'ils ne sont pas trop con et qu'ils ne transmettent les donnes qu' une liste blanche.

----------


## gerard093

> quand il s'agit de cul le gens deviennes intelligent.


Il y a des gens qui se posent la question : peut-on recommander un VPN ?

Le site hide.me permet, par exemple, de naviguer sous couvert de la Malaisie, et permet donc d'chapper  des contraintes lgales.

exemple :
https://hide.me/fr/free-vpn

c'est un exemple de ce qu'un mineur peut faire ... ou un hacker d'ailleurs.

Eh oui ! Quand il s'agit de Q les gens deviennent intelligents ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 



> Il y a des gens qui se posent la question : peut-on recommander un VPN ?
> 
> Le site hide.me permet, par exemple, de naviguer sous couvert de la Malaisie, et permet donc d'chapper  des contraintes lgales.
> 
> exemple :
> https://hide.me/fr/free-vpn
> 
> c'est un exemple de ce qu'un mineur peut faire ... ou un hacker d'ailleurs.
> 
> Eh oui ! Quand il s'agit de Q les gens deviennent intelligents ...


C'est la le problme d'un VPN en Malaisie ... 

Je cite Philippines, Malaisie, Indonesie, Vietnam, Thailand ... Des pays d'Asie connus pour tre des plaques tournettes en matire de piratage ... Dans la zone, la Malaisie est rpute pour le piratage des coordonnes bancaires et des faux papiers ..

----------


## Marco46

> Le token peut justement permettre de rcuprer la data d'un autre service de l'tat. Par exemple de Ameli pour les Impots.
> 
> C'est lors de cette transhumance entre service A et B que le point de vigilance intervient.


A moins que les gens qui paramtrent FranceConnect soient vraiment des branques, il y a une notion de scope qui fait que si tu te logues sur un service donn tu n'auras accs qu'aux donnes du service pour lequel le token est forg.

Ceci dit FranceConnect est un service payant pour les sites qui l'utilisent donc je doute qu'une telle chose puisse avoir lieu.

Comme d'habitude on est dans des mesures qui n'ont pas de rapport avec la ralit. Et de toute faon ces sites sont hbergs  l'extrieur du territoire ils ne sont donc pas soumis  la lgislation franaise.

Ce qu'ils pourraient faire c'est plutt ce qu'ils ont fait avec le poker en ligne (pas d'accs sans vrification manuelle de la pice d'identit) mais a a pu se faire parce qu'il y avait des acteurs franais qui avaient un bnfice  tirer de cette situation (captation du march franais) et qui ont exerc un gros lobbying pour soutenir la dmarche du gouvernement. A voir si il y a des acteurs du pron franais qui auraient assez d'influence et les moyens pour faire la mme chose.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> A moins que les gens qui paramtrent FranceConnect soient vraiment des branques, il y a une notion de scope qui fait que si tu te logues sur un service donn tu n'auras accs qu'aux donnes du service pour lequel le token est forg.
> 
> Ceci dit FranceConnect est un service payant pour les sites qui l'utilisent donc je doute qu'une telle chose puisse avoir lieu.
> 
> Comme d'habitude on est dans des mesures qui n'ont pas de rapport avec la ralit. Et de toute faon ces sites sont hbergs  l'extrieur du territoire ils ne sont donc pas soumis  la lgislation franaise.
> 
> Ce qu'ils pourraient faire c'est plutt ce qu'ils ont fait avec le poker en ligne (pas d'accs sans vrification manuelle de la pice d'identit) mais a a pu se faire parce qu'il y avait des acteurs franais qui avaient un bnfice  tirer de cette situation (captation du march franais) et qui ont exerc un gros lobbying pour soutenir la dmarche du gouvernement. A voir si il y a des acteurs du pron franais qui auraient assez d'influence et les moyens pour faire la mme chose.


Pas d'avantage conomique non ... 

Puis bon les deux "poids lourds" franais le clbre site au slogan si particulier et le parfumer ... Laissez moi rire  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::lol::  . On parle de quelques millions d' en France contre plusieurs milliards avec des poids lourds US ... 

Les acteurs franais passerons sous pavillons trangers comme dans beaucoup de secteur. 

L'industrie du x a ses revenus tourns vers la pub et le streaming ... C'est ouvrir une boite pandore et toucher  un march juteux de plusieurs milliards d' ...

L'tat ne va pas tre stupide et laisser filer un magot pareil

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*France : le contrle renforc de lge des internautes pour laccs aux sites pornographiques en bonne voie pour devenir obligatoire*
*Le gouvernement carte FranceConnect pour la mise en uvre*

Cest une annonce qua passe le secrtaire dtat charg du Numrique  Cdric O  lors de la prsentation  du dernier rapport du Conseil national du numrique sur lpineuse question didentit numrique en France : le gouvernement carte la piste FranceConnect pour limplmentation du contrle renforc de lge des internautes pour laccs aux sites pornographiques.  


Cette prise de position tombe au moment o la loi relative  lintroduction de cette mesure de contrle est en passe dadoption.  date, le texte existe en deux versions (celles de lAssemble nationale et du Snat) qui doivent faire lobjet dharmonisation en commission paritaire mixte. La promulgation et la publication au Journal officiel devraient suivre de faon logique. Cest dans la mise en uvre que le flou demeure puisque la proposition de loi ne tranche pas sur la question. En effet, il est simplement fait mention de la piste FranceConnect (un portail daccs aux diffrents services publics grce  un identifiant et  un mot de passe) au sein dudit document, ce, sans plus. Inutile dsormais de sattarder sur cette voie puisquelle est mise de ct de faon officielle. Reste donc la possibilit de faire reposer la mise en uvre sur un contrle autour du paiement par carte bancaire. Cest une autre approche qua pointe du doigt la proposition de loi en cours dadoption.

Lindustrie pornographique nest pas en reste puisquelle propose des solutions  cette quation de contrle renforc de lge des internautes pour laccs aux sites X. AgeID  une interface entre lidentit et le contenu pornographique  est lune de celles-ci. Les autorits allemandes en charge de questions similaires sappuient sur cette dernire depuis quelques annes dj et seraient satisfaites si lon en croit ses crateurs. 


Avant la France, le Royaume-Uni a tabl sur cette question de contrle renforc de lge des internautes dsireux daccder aux sites pornographiques. Labandon du projet de loi y relatif au Royaume-Uni est rvlateur des raisons pour lesquelles la loi en cours dadoption en France pourrait savrer inefficace dans le cadre de son implmentation. En effet, la seule existence de la solution VPN est un gros frein  la mise en uvre de cette mesure de contrle de lge. Elle permet  des mineurs en qute de contenus pornographiques dy accder. Les adultes dsireux de garder la main sur leur identit en ligne peuvent galement y avoir recours. En sus, limplmentation dune telle mesure apparat liberticide quand on sait que de nombreux sites pourraient ne pas saligner sur les exigences des autorits franaises, privant ainsi des adultes de contenus auxquels ils peuvent accder du fait de leur ge.

*Et vous  ?*

 ::fleche::  Ce projet de loi peut-il vraiment lutter contre l'exposition des enfants au contenu pornographique ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la mise  lcart de FranceConnect comme approche de mise en uvre ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles formules proposez-vous pour son implmentation ?
 ::fleche::  La meilleure protection des mineurs contre de tels flaux ne passe-t-elle pas par lducation ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Caroline du Sud : un projet de loi veut bloquer les contenus obscnes affichs sur les appareils connects  internet par l'intgration d'un filtre
 ::fleche::  L'tat devrait-il fermer les sites pornographiques ? Oui, selon une proposition de loi relative  la lutte contre les violences faites aux femmes
 ::fleche::  Pornographie : le gouvernement entend exiger des filtres pour empcher les enfants d'y accder, mais est-il vraiment possible de les mettre en place ?
 ::fleche::  Royaume-Uni : la loi sur la vrification de l'ge des utilisateurs de sites pornos est retarde d'au moins 6 mois pour des raisons administratives

----------


## Lightning88

Bonjour  tous,




> Ce projet de loi peut-il vraiment lutter contre l'exposition des enfants au contenu pornographique ?


C'est le genre de loi complment dbile qui m'nerve. Je m'explique, si un enfant veux vraiment accder  ce genre de contenu, il mettra moins d'une heure  trouver une solution la premire fois, et mme pas une minute pour les autres fois. Je trouve a aberrant que le gouvernement s'occupe de l'ducation des gamins, qui rappelons le, doit tre fait par les parents! 

De plus, c'est obliger les webmasters  rajouter des couches supplmentaire sous peine de se faire taper sur les doigts : 
- Obligation d'afficher un texte sur les cookies avec possibilit aux internautes de choisir quel cookie utiliser. (Ca devrait tre pos d'office sur le navigateur et non sur les sites)
- Mise en place RGPD, protection spciale, demande des informations personnel, suppression des donnes si besoin (C'est cool comme loi, mais moins cool quand on donne que 6 mois pour lexcuter surtout pour les petites structures qui ont quand mme pas mal de client).

Bref, a force, on nois les webmasters  sous des obligations sous peines qu'il se fassent taper dessus avec amende  la clef. a donne pas vraiment envie de se lancer dans ce domaine.




> Que pensez-vous de la mise  lcart de FranceConnect comme approche de mise en uvre ?


Je connaissais pas FranceConnect, mais vu que c'est un service fourni par l'tat, je ne suis pas prt de l'utiliser!




> Quelles formules proposez-vous pour son implmentation ?


Aucune! Le gouvernement n'a pas  s'occuper de a! C'est aux parents de le faire. 
Si, peut-tre une chose, fournir un service qui aide les parents  scuriser leurs internet, et  sensibiliser leurs enfants face  tous a!
Rappelons que le sexe, ils le dcouvrirons tous un jours ou l'autre. Et il faut arrter de tout censurer pour soit disant protger les enfants. 
Si un jour, un enfant qui tombe sur ce genre de contenu sans avoir t inform, prend pour argent comptant ce qu'il voit et risque de le ritr plus tard sans avoir compris que c'est de la fiction. Hors si on les duques correctement l dessus, il comprendra que c'est de la fiction, et risque moins de faire n'importe quoi plus tard avec son / sa conjoint(e).

Aprs, par dfaut une vido mainstream de porno ne devrait mme pas tre diffuse gratuitement. 
Merci l'Amrique et la DMCA, loi qui date de 1998 (si je ne dis pas de btise) qui dis que tant que personne ne ragi, tu peux diffuser gratuitement (mais  la moindre demande, tu arrte de diffuser), voir l'interview d'Ovidie qui en parle ici : https://youtu.be/IkXt-sfkuMA?t=206. Alors a facilite l'accs a du porno, car p***hub, youp*** et j'en passe, ont commencer grce  a mais en plus a fait du mal aux productions et  l'industrie du sexe. Aprs tu as les vidos amateurs qui dcident ou non de faire payer et la tu ne peux pas dire grand chose car ils sont libre de ne pas faire payer leurs propres vidos.

Aprs, des personnes comme Ovidie ou encore Nikita Bellucci, des actrices pornographique (je le rappelle), se battent pour mettre en place un moyen plus fiable de dtecter la majorit des personnes, dont la demande du numro de carte bleu. Mais personnellement, il n'y a pas de moyen fiable, et je pense que l'ducation des enfants reste encore le moyen le plus sr viter les drapages.




> La meilleure protection des mineurs contre de tels flaux ne passe-t-elle pas par lducation ?


J'ai rpondu plus haut!

Voil, ce n'est que mon avis. En vous souhaitant une bonne journe  tous.

P.S: Pardon si il y a des fautes. Rdiger  la va vite!

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ce projet de loi peut-il vraiment lutter contre l'exposition des enfants au contenu pornographique ?


Non . Passer par un VPN est de niveau CM2 ...




> Que pensez-vous de la mise  lcart de FranceConnect comme approche de mise en uvre ?


C'est tant mieux, car un site ddi au service publique n'a pas  faire fichage. Encore moins prendre le risque qu'un petit malin russisse  repomper les donnes d'ou elles viennent (Scu, impt, la poste, MSA ...) 




> Quelles formules proposez-vous pour son implmentation ?


A moins d'un identifiant mondial pour chaque humain ... chose qui n'existe pas. Chaque site va dans la juridiction qui lui est le plus favorable.




> La meilleure protection des mineurs contre de tels flaux ne passe-t-elle pas par lducation ?


Une ducation qui casse les taboux. Etre plus dans une optique "on casse les codes et barrires" avec le jeune. Au lieu d'une ducation en mode "bien pensant" ... Les jeunes n'ont plus de taboux.

----------


## L33tige

J'allais dire, commencez dj par faire une ducation sexuelle correcte ou bien n'en faite pas du tout. Quand j'tais au collge on  fait quelques cours d'ES comme beaucoup j'imagine, mais franchement les gens qu'on avait en face c'est  se demander s'ils avaient dj vus autre chose que leur propre appareil gnital, et le niveau des question des lves, bah niveau collge quoi, mais en mme temps c'est hyppocrite de vouloir empcher les jeunes de se toucher la nouille devant du porno classique quand tellement de trucs dans notre socit sont sexualiss, le soucis ici c'est le type de porno qu'ils regardent est vraiment pas terrible question image de la femme *ET* de l'homme...

Il faut parler du porno dans ces cours, expliquer en quoi c'est diffrent de la ralit, comment se comporter avec son/sa partenaire, la course  la performance, pas juste "mt 1 kapot  s fini".

A la rigueur faites du porno ducatif, a me drangerait pas que mes impts servent  tourner des trucs comme a.

----------


## Neckara

> Il faut parler du porno dans ces cours, expliquer en quoi c'est diffrent de la ralit, comment se comporter avec son/sa partenaire, la course  la performance, pas juste "mt 1 kapot  s fini".


Et surtout des TP. Des CM sans TP a vaut rien.

----------


## L33tige

> Et surtout des TP. Des CM sans TP a vaut rien.


Exactem...

Wait what ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

La justice rejette les demandes de blocages des sites pornos par des associations : https://www.sudouest.fr/france/sites...rs-6434219.php , https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...2_4408996.html

Motif : si blocage par le CSA > risque de DDOS de la part du CSA et impossible de grer un tel flux de donnes  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 




> Difficults dapplication
> 
> Mais la publication du dcret pourrait bien se heurter  la ralit du numrique. Car, comme le dtaille sur Twitter Alexandre Archambault, avocat spcialis en droit du numrique, les principaux sites pornographiques gnrent un tel flux que les bloquer via des blocages par nom de domaine risque fortement de saturer le rseau du CSA lui-mme.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ton message ne reflte pas les articles.

Le motif est que les prvenus sont des hbergeurs et que le tribunal a considr que les auteurs des troubles, en l occurrence les ayants droit des sites pornos devaient tre poursuivi en premier.

L histoire du DDOS tant fumeuse selon moi.
Une page statique hberge en ligne a se fait trs simplement. Ce n est qu une histoire d argent.

Un s3, un cloudfront et zou...  et on peut mme faire mieux avec d autres fournisseurs plus adapts pour ce genre de choses.

Pour le prix, mettons 1M de pages par jour,  1ko la page.

Ca fait 1GB de bande passante, soit toujours sur AWS 0.9 euros.

L tat franais est peur tre en difficult... mais  ce point l....

----------

